# Potent Potables - The Artificer Manual (by Zathis)



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

Potent Potables - The Artificer Manual








"Fight with a friend at your back, steel in your hands, and magic in your veins." -- Quirion Explorer

*Selling Points: Why you would want to play an Artificer*​
 

Healing Infusions – Your “basic heal” power is very versatile, you can grant THP, Resistances, just Healing, and more; and the best part is that it doesn’t cost the target a Healing Surge (controllers will love you for this) though it does cost someone (anyone) a surge to recharge it, the first 2 uses are free.

You can make anyone look awesome – It doesn’t matter if they’re a defender, controller, or striker, you can make them better at it.  While other leaders need allies with good MBAs or Multi-attacks, all you need is allies.  You can also cover other roles or convert someone into a different role.

Great Damage Prevention – On top of your heal being able to grant THP, you also do whenever an ally uses a Daily Magic Item Power, and with many of your powers.  Several other powers grant Resistances, Defensive bonuses, or punish the enemy for attacking.

This Handbook will use the following system for ratings:

Red: Garbage, or completely overshadowed by another option.
Purple: Fairly ‘Meh’ or Situational/Build Specific.
 Black: OK. You could do worse than pick this.
Blue: Good stuff. You probably want this.
Sky Blue: You want this, it’s either essential to your build, or just that good.
Gold: Why haven't you taken this yet? A defining choice for a build, or even the whole class.

*Because Artificers don't have a class feature that defines their secondary, nor riders based on a feature, nearly all things are given two ratings, one for Wis builds, one for Con builds *(ex.*
Burning
Weapons* is worthless if you don't have a good Con)

This Handbook covers the following sources:
*Show*
[sblock]
AP - Arcane Power
 AV - Adventurer's Vault
 AV 2 - Adventurer's Vault 2
*BoVD* - Book of Vile Darkness
 DXXX - Dragon Magazine, issue XXX
 DMA 2009 - Dragon Magazine Annual 2009
 DSCS - Dark Sun Campaign Setting
 EPG - Eberron Player's Guide
 DP - Divine Power
*DSH* - Dungeon Survival Handbook
 FRPG - Forgotten Realms Player's Guide
 HoS - Heroes of Shadow
HotEC - Heroes of the Elemental Chaos
 HotFK - Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms
 HotFL - Heroes of the Fallen Lands
HotFW - Heroes of the Feywild
 MM - Monster Manual
 MM 2 - Monster Manual 2
 MOTP - Manual of the Planes
 MP - Martial Power
 MP 2 - Martial Power 2
*NWCS* - Neverwinter Campaign Setting
 PHB - Player's Handbook
 PHB 2 - Player's Handbook 2
 PHB 3 - Player's Handbook 3
 PHH 1 - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 1
 PHH 2 - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 2
 PHR: DB - Player's Handbook Races: Dragonborn
 PHR: TF - Player's Handbook Races: Tieflings
 PrP - Primal Power
 PsP - Psionic Power[/sblock]

 Glossary 
*Show*
[sblock]

 AP - Action point.
 BBEG - Big bad evil guy.
 Burst/Nova/Spike Damage - Generally understood to mean the highest amount of damage a character can inflict in the space of a single round. Usually, calculations for this allow 1 round of setup before the actual damage.
 CA - Combat advantage.
 CC - Combat Challenge.
 DPR - Damage per round, which is generally meant to mean the character's expected damage value using At-Will powers against a standard enemy of the same level (eloquently described by Adslahnit as the Official CharOp Inanimate Block of TofuTM).

DT – Difficult Terrain.
 ED - Epic destiny.
 HP - Hit points.
 LX - Level X.
 MAD - Multiple attribute dependency, which is defined as needing 3 or more ability scores for a given build.
 MBA - Melee basic attack.
 MC - Multiclass or multiclassing.
 NAD - Non-AC defense.
 OA - Opportunity attack.
 PP - Paragon path.
 RBA - Ranged basic attack.
 SAD - Single attribute dependency, which is defined as a build that really only needs 1 ability score.
 THP - Temporary hit points. 
[/sblock]
Special Thanks to Lordduskblade for the format and everyone in the IRC for criticism and encouragement (aka. Putting up with me)


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

Power Source and Role: You can rebuild it; you have the Magic, You have the Technology.
*Role*

Buffing – Most of your best powers give bonuses to Attack, Damage, Defenses, or Resistances.  Proper combinations of these can turn even a Swordmage into a fearsome striker.  Battle Engineers excel at this.

Debuffing – Not really a strong point for Artificers.  You have a few powers that give the enemy penalties to attack rolls, slow, or daze them.  Mostly in this area are powers that punish the enemy for attacking your allies.  Being Arcane makes it easy to get these things through MC Power swapping if you really want.

Enabling – While Artificers have a couple really good repositioning powers, you typically don’t have the ability to let allies do things out of turn.  Spell Commanders are a notable exception, and are quite a bit better at this.

Summoning – An area that normally doesn’t get mentioned in a leader guide, Artificers have several very good summons, gaining access to Minor Action attacks, Marking, and other Punishment earlier than most other Summoning classes.

Healing – As previously mentioned, Artificers grant THP like no other character.  Their direct healing is fairly good as well, especially if your allies are melee types.

Saves – Your ability to grant saves is lacking however, with only 2 encounter powers, but generally your THP generation and Healing more than make up for it.

Survivability– You start in Leather with no Shield, and you have 1 less surge than the other leaders.  Your healing powers generally only target allies as well, so you’ll need to invest in improving your AC and ability to keep yourself up if you want to slog into melee.  The good news is that you’re fairly comfortable at range with a good selection of implements (even though your weapon options suck), and your healing doesn’t cost you surges.  Also, you prefer being next to (behind) an ally or 2 for most of your powers to be their best, and clumping can result in an increase in burst/blast damage.
 

*Class Profile*

Hit Points: 12+Con and 5 per level after that (Standard Leader)
Surges: 6+Con (1 Lower than Standard Leader, presumably because you start each day with changed infusions)
Armor: Cloth or Leather
Weapons: Simple Melee, Simple Ranged (Because you have so many Weapon Powers, you will likely spend a feat on proficiency with a better Weapon, for example, Superior Crossbow is +3 average damage and quadruple the range for 1 feat compared to your starting Dagger.)
Implements: Rods, Staffs, and Wands (To save hand-space, many people take feats to use their weapon as an implement, or a slotless implement)
Defense Bonus: +1 Fort, +1 Will
Skills: Arcana and 4 of: Diplomacy, Dungeoneering, Heal, History, Perception, Thievery.

*Show*
[sblock]
Arcana (Int) – Used in Rituals, Monster (Construct, Elemental, Fey, Shadow) Knowledge, Detecting Magic, and anything relating to Magic.  In a game of high fantasy, this gets used a LOT.
Diplomacy (Cha) – Based on a dump-stat, I’m guessing it’s only an option because you’re a Leader and Leaders are supposed to be able to lead.
Dungeoneering (Wis) – Monster (Abberant) Knowledge, Hazards and general underground survival skill.  Perception is generally more useful.
Heal (Wis) – This is a useful skill until you can automatically make the DC15 stabilize/grant a save check.
History (Int) – This skill lost a lot of mechanical function, but it's still a catch-all for knowing how to do things.
Perception (Wis) – Avoiding Ambushes and Traps, finding hidden things, and generally being able to see where you’re going (because knowing is only half the battle).
Thievery (Dex) – Arcane Trapsmith lets you use Int instead of Dex, and gives you a +4 feat bonus as well, so unless you actually want to be picking pockets, or are starved for feats, and want to be the “trap guy”, avoid this.
Unless you get the option to train in something else from a Background, your best option is to just take Diplomacy, Dungeoneering, Heal, and Perception.
Non-Class skills: Acrobatics is always useful so that you can participate in physical skill challenges, and fall more than 5 feet without landing on your face.  Endurance is good for much the same reason (except “walk in cold/warm/underwater climates” as opposed to falling).  Nature and Religion are the other ritual skills and useful for Monster Knowledge.
[/sblock] 
*Features*

Arcane Empowerment – You begin with 1 use, and gain an additional use every milestone.  Both uses get better as you gain levels because Item Powers become more powerful, and effects gained from hitting also become more powerful (usually).  Overall it’s not an amazing feature, but it can be clutch.
                Impart Energy – Recharge the daily power of a magic item, an item can only be recharged this way once per day.  Situational in use, some items have daily powers that give you Regen 5 for an encounter or give you an action point, but others only give you +1d8 damage.
                Augment Energy – Imbue an item with energy that lasts until the end of your next extended rest, its wielder can expend the energy to gain a +2 bonus to one attack roll as a free action after making the roll, an item can be imbued only once per day.  People will talk about situational use and the odds of being with 2 of the number you know you need to hit, but with the number of attack rolls PCs make in a day, it will come up.

Arcane Rejuvenation – When an ally uses a daily item power, they gain THP equal to half your level + your Int Mod.  This scales very well, you start at 59% of an average hit at 1st level, and end at 63% at 30thassuming you start with a 20 Int and don’t gain a +2 from your ED; but more importantly, your allies will get more items that have daily powers – Most players hoard their Daily Powers, so Remind them of this feature often!

Healing Infusion – You start with 2 (3 at 16th), and then can replenish your supply during a short rest by having you or an ally spend a healing surge for each Infusion.  You even get to determine the type of Infusion _when you use the power_, not when it’s created.  Because you get to use the surges of anyone in your party to do your healing, this is one of the most useful healing features in the game. There's a handful of feats to make each type of infusion better, depending on race they can be quite powerful.

                Curative Admixture – Surge + Your Wis healing, increases by +2 for every 5 levels (so +10 by 26th).  Even Wis builds start out behind nearly every other leader and then slowly fall further behind.  It can make the first few levels very difficult for you if you’re solo healing, still, it’s as good as surgeless.

*You get to choose between these two options, but it’s really not much of a choice:*

                Resistive
Formula – +1 AC until the end of the encounter, this bonus can be expended to gain Surge + Your Con THP, increases by Your Con every 10 levels (3x Your Con by 21st).  For Con builds, this starts out behind but gradually catches up.  The real benefit of this power comes from the Shared Valor Armor (giving you THP equal to half of what you granted an ally) and Enhanced Resistive Formula in Paragon (giving a second Ally THP equal to what you granted the target).
                Shielding Elixir – Resist 5/10/15 to any one damage keyword except Acid or Psychic (which is just odd), and they can end it to become immune to that type of damage EonT.  Resist value is fairly low, considering each use after the first 2(3) costs a surge, you need the target to be taking that type of damage more than twice a round for this to compare to Resistive without a very specific build.

Ritual Casting – You start with four rituals, but for the most part they aren’t all that useful in most settings.  Try to convince your DM to let you create Uncommon items, since even WotC says their rarity system is bad.

Master Mixer– You can take this instead of Ritual Casting, even with the new books adding items to make, they generally aren’t good unless you completely build for it, and that’s not particularly worth it either. 

*Ability Scores*

Strength – This can be a dump stat for Ranged characters, but close range builds will want to upgrade their armor, possibly pick up a shield, and possibly weapon feats.  8-12

Constitution – Con builds will want this second highest, Wis builds will probably still want it decently high for HP/Surges and Fort Def.  13-16

Dexterity – Dex is only good for skills and Initiative (Wis builds can take Battlewise to ignore that part), as a Tactical leader, going early is very important, and there’s a few MCs that are worthwhile.  10-13

Intelligence – While you do have some powers, like your Sigils, that don’t require attack rolls, the majority of your powers need to hit to do anything.  18-20

Wisdom – Wis builds will want this second highest, Con builds will probably still want it decently high for Skills and Will Def.  13-16

Charisma – Your status as a leader notwithstanding, you don’t have much use for this.  There are a couple MCs that are worthwhile, but that’s about it.  8-13

*Arrays*

As far as being a leader goes, there are really only 4 builds possible as a pure Artificer; Close (i.e. Melee and Ranged) or Ranged, and Wis or Con secondary.  I wish I could make a nice long list of various options, but when dealing with a Leader class there’s a lot of things that you _need_to be able to do to be effective, and for an artificer your options to do those things are fairly limited.  Few PPs are build defining, even as a Spell Commander (who get Bows and Xbows as implements) you’re perfectly capable of being a close range build.
*Suggested Arrays*

Close Con: 12 15 10 17 11 8 or 12 16 10 16 12 8
Close Wis: 12 11 8 17 15 10 or 12 12 8 16 16 10
Ranged Con: 8 14 10 18 11 10
Ranged Wis: 8 11 10 18 14 10 

*About Armor*

Leather and being Int Primary isn’t the worst thing that could happen to you (poor Sorcerers). Assuming you start with a 20 Int, and bump it every chance, your AC Progression remains right around Level+16, which isn’t terrible for a Ranged leader. Melee types will probably want to upgrade to at least a shield in Paragon, and possibly Hide/Ring Mail as well. Because you are Int primary, Chain is a fair waste of time now that Ring Mail exists.


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

*Races*​
*Show*
[sblock]
Changeling – Overall lackluster compared to other races with Int, the feat is interesting, but situational.

Deva – An easy choice for Wis builds, but the only real non-epic support comes from Battle Intuition (which, admittedly, is very good) and a few feats that open up if you MC. Epic is a whole nother ball game, if I were going to rate a race gold for anything, it would be Epic Deva because of how absurd Soul of the World is.

Dragonborn – Really the only advantage is Draconic Spellcaster and better Surge Value (and breath cheese), but that doesn’t really make up for the lack of Int.

Drow – A lot of interesting feats which are almost entirely useless for an Artificer.

Dwarf – Lacking Int, at least you can get a bonus to both secondaries, and Shield Dwarf subrace gets proficiency with Light Shields, which can save you a feat in Paragon.  Their class feat is very nice.

Eladrin – No secondaries, but bonus skill and encounter teleport (with lots of feat support) are useful enough.  They have several class feats which are all decently useful, and one that’s fantastic.  Sun Elf subrace can give you proficiency with Orbs, which has some uses.

Elf – No secondaries (because, Primary).  Elven Accuracy is always a good power to have, as is the ability to shift in difficult terrain.  Wood elves can drop Elven Accuracy to roll Perception for Init and give allies a +2.

Genasi – One of Three (!) natural choices for Con builds, the myriad manifestations can augment your damage, control, or mobility; they also have fantastic feat support, regardless of your build.

Githzerai – Possibly the best race for a Wis build, bonuses to Init, Defenses, and the most important saves.

Gnome – Marginally better than Changeling, the feat is really amusing though.

Goliath – Nothing really of interest here for you as a leader (hybrid builds, maybe)

Half-Elf – Being able to get an at-will from another class can be very beneficial, but it pretty much has to be Wis based if you want something leader related.

Halfling – There’s a saying, Go Big or Go Gnome.

Half-Orc – Thogg Smash Trinkets!

*Hamadryad* – A couple of the utility powers are good, but this is pretty much just inferior to Githzerai due to support.

*Hengeyokai* – I see absolutely no reason to play one.

*Hobgoblin* – Thank you Herid! Despite being new on the scene, they're certainly the equal of Genasi for Con builds thanks to fantastic racial features and a few feats that mesh well with the Artificer.

Human – The extra feat can come in handy, but you’ll want Heroic Effort since an extra at-will doesn’t help you at all (unless Hybrid).

Kalashtar – The resilience against Will attacks is very handy for a leader, since it’s unlikely anyone else can grant you a save, their class feat grants a save (vs daze/dominate) to the targets of your healing infusions, which is a huge benefit in late heroic onward.

Minotaur – Um, uh, the class feat is good if you have an ally that charges?

Mul – Pretty much see Dwarf.

*Pixie* – I really hate pixies. Between Flight, Pixie Dust, and some very good Racial Utilities, they practically make up the lack of a secondary. Stupid pixies.

Revenant – The class feat is pretty boring, and the stats suck, but that’s not why you’d want to be a Revenant.  You’d want to be one in order to not go unconscious at 0 and get extra actions in Epic.

*Satyr* – Their Lure power is the only thing of interest, and that's only useful for a trap build.

Shadar-Kai – Generally worse than Eladrin, the teleport is more interesting but there’s less support.

Shade – I have to rate this?  Fine, it gets Int, which keeps it out of the red.

Shardmind – Teleporting with decent support and you’re a Construct*.  Nothing spectacular though.

Shifter – The racial powers aren’t that amazing for you, though the class feat lets an ally benefit from your shifting, which is very useful.

Tiefling – Ah, tiefling, is there anything you can’t do well?  Nope!  Probably slightly better as a Con build since the Class Feat is Cha based and Cha is wasted on a Wis build.

*Tinker*
*Gnome* – I really want to like them more, but the right stats and an interesting feat can't overcome the weak racial features to match the other Int/Cons.

Vryloka – No.

Warforged – With Hobgoblin showing up, Warforged is only good for Warforged Tactics and a couple embedable items, it's still a good choice for Con builds.

Wilden – None of their Aspects are particularly good for a Leader, downranked vs Dwarf/Mul for lack of support.

* In addition to not needing to Eat/Drink/Breathe/Sleep, Shadmind and Warforged benefit from the bonus healing (and Temps if it’s an ally) on the Reparation Apparatus (on the assumption that your DM lets the item do something, as opposed to only affecting NPCs)

[/sblock]
*Backgrounds*​
*Show*
[sblock]
Adventurer’s Scion – Reroll Monster Knowledge checks.

Akanûl (FR) – Resist Cold, Fire, and Thunder 2/3/5 (stacks with other resists).
                Feats: *Show*
[sblock]
   Airspur Windrider – Subtract 10’ from fall distance before damage. (less useful by mid paragon where training in Acrobatics will decrease Fall Damage more) [/sblock]

Arcane Student who Saw too Much (SoW) – +1 Save vs Daze, Stun, Immobilize, Restrain.

Auspicious Birth (SoW)/Born Under a Bad Sign (SoW)/Thay (FR) – Substitute your highest ability (Int) for Con when determining starting HP.  Not as necessary for Con builds.

Brother in Battle (SoW)/ Narfell (FR) – Add Endurance to Class Skills, +3 Endurance.

Calimshan (FR) – Resist Fire 4/7/10 and +5 for Endurance checks made due to thirst.

Chessenta (FR) – When you AP you get a +1 hit for that action.

Cloistered Priest (SoW) – Add Religion to Class Skills, +3 Religion.

Cormyr (FR) – Add Insight to Class Skills, +2 Insight, and +2 Save vs Fear.

Cormyr (Wheloon) (FR) – Only +2 Thievery and +2 Save vs Charm

Crusading Zealot (SoW) – +1 Saves until you fail a save (until you rest).

Curious Archeologist – Your first successful Thievery check in a skill challenge to disable a trap counts double.

Dalelands (FR) – Reroll Nature checks, +1 Initiative.

Dragon Coast (FR) – Reroll Insight checks, +1 Language.

Gritty Sergeant (SoW) – Proficiency in one Simple or Military Weapon, +1 Initiative.

Haunted Veteran (SoW) – Reroll failed Save vs Fear once per encounter.

High Imaskar (FR) – Reroll Arcana checks, know Deep Speech.

Ikemmu – +2 Arcana and Dungeoneering, Additional +2 when using any Travel Ritual.

Luruar (FR) – Reroll History checks, +1 Language.

Monster Hunter (SoW) – +2 Monster Knowledge checks.

Moonshae Isles (FR) – Know Elven, +2 Save vs Charm and Fear.

Myth Drannor (FR)*/Recent Convert* (SoW)  – Reroll failed Save vs Charm once per encounter.

Noble Bred for War (SoW) – Proficiency in one Simple or Military Weapon, +1 Diplomacy (obviously inferior to Gritty Sergeant).

Officer who came out of Retirement (SoW) – +1 History, +1 Initiative.

Restless Dead – +1 bonus to damage rolls against Undead.

Sarifal (FR) – Earth, Forest, Ice, or Swamp Terrain Walk.

Tarmalune (FR) – +1 Speed until the end of your turn when you spend an AP, and +2 Diplomacy.
                Feats: *Show*
[sblock]
Darren Gambler – A +2 whenever you reroll an attack, skill, or ability check.  Grant CA if 2nd roll is worse.
Firequench Aspirant – Resist Fire 2/5/8 and master the Arcane Mark ritual.
Tarn-Trader Bodyguard – Gain 5/10/15 THP when an ally within 3 is dropped to 0. [/sblock]

Touched by Darkness – +1 Save vs Necrotic.

Trained from Birth for a Specific Prophecy (SoW) – Reroll Initiative once per day.

Tymanther (FR) – Add Athletics to Class Skills, +2 Athletics.
Feats: *Show*
[sblock]
Ruinspoke Scrounger – 55% chance to recover an alchemical item you missed with, once per day.
Thymaran Engineer – Reroll any skill check made as a countermeasure to a trap. [/sblock]

Vilhon Wilds (FR) – Reroll Dungeoneering checks, +1 Initiative.

Windrise Ports (FR) – Add any skill to Class Skills, and know an additional language.
                Feats: *Show*
[sblock]
Harglastan Catacomb Delver – Move at full speed and -2 penalty to attack when squeezing, and +2 feat bonus to Dungeoneering.
Imdolphyn Dockhaunt – +2 Acrobatics to balance, +2 Athletics to Climb, and master the Make Whole ritual.
Ramekho Troubleshooter – Provide +3 when you Aid Another’s skill or ability check, and know an additional language.[/sblock]

[/sblock]

*Themes*​
*Show*
[sblock]
Alchemist (D399) – This gets an honorable mention since Artificer’s are known for creating useful things for every situation. It has niche optimization potential, but an entirely alchemy based character is fairly bad.

*Chaosmade* (HotEC) – Random though it may be, the Encounter power at least always is beneficial, possibly granting a free basic makes it worth considering; ignore the Utilities except maybe the u10.

*Bloodsworn* (DSH) – Really only worth looking at if you're a Dwarf.

*Cormyran Battle Mage* (D407) – Provoking OAs isn't always a problem, but it's worth having an encounter power to ignore it if you're a Xbow/thrown user. Immunity to Surprise is a modest bonus. Obviously you should ignore this if you're never going to provoke.

Devil’s Pawn (NWCS) – For Close builds.  Giving enemies a -2 to attack and defenses is really good.  Slightly unfriendly (your allies can deal with 5 fire damage, I say!)

*Disgraced Noble* (BoVD) – The attack isn't very accurate, but at the very least it guarantees you the ability to grant an attack as an encounter power, so it helps your nova more than most themes. U10 giving a Self heal might be worth taking at level 16 ...

Dune Trader (DSCS) – There’s a few decent movement enabling powers.

*Elderboy* (D413) – A nice defensive theme, the features are worth at least 1 surge per combat on their own, and all of the utilities are good for you. _Requires Male Drow._

*Elemental Initiate* (HotEC) – For melee builds with a striker bent, the IR slide is very nice, as is free skill training, Ki Focus proficiency, and a Will bonus. The u2 might be worth taking at level 6.

*Elemental* Priest (DSCS) – Some good conjuring powers that give bonuses, especially the dailies.

*Escaped Thrall* (DSH) – Even though the power is highly situational, this is the only way to get a PP outside of a MC feat or a DS theme. +1 Will is always nice.

Explorer (D399) – A small defense boost (or CA) power because every battle has difficult terrain somewhere.  +1 Fort at level 10 is nice.

Fey Beast Tamer (HotFW) – Companion that gives you CA, and has a nifty Aura effect.  Their attack is pretty weak, but adds OA potential.

Gloomwrought Emissary (D400) – Adds a useful Weakened for your Interrupt powers, bonus to skills you suck at isn’t very useful.

*Halaster's Clone* (D409) – The power is delayed til 5th, but it makes for a good reorient power. +4 Initiative is the real draw, power bonus so it won't stack with Warlords or some other things. Decent u2 to get you out of a Dominate or Stun (dazes you, but that's no real concern by comparison)

Harper Agent (NWCS) – Pretty useful since you often need to hit on demand, but lack of other real features isn’t as great.

Iliyanbruen Guardian (NWCS) – The increased mobility is decent, but you can do the same thing with a Paragon feat. _Requires Eladrin._

*Infernal Prince* (BoVD) – The clear choice for a Fire build with an attack bonus and a good damage power, all others should avoid completely.

*Infernal Slave* (BoVD) – I'm sure I'll catch some flak for rating this blue, but the massive slide from the encounter power can set up novas, and NAD bonus is frankly worth the penalty while bloodied, and the optional powers have both striker and leader potential.

*Ironwrought* (HotEC) – Melee builds will love this one, not only do you get a double-roll, but an attack bonus when you use it and Resist All while bloodied.

Knight
Hospitaler (D399) – Useless for Con builds.  Moderate reactive healing (and a bonus for yourself) is nice, but it’s not as useful if you’re taking several of the Immediate Action powers (and you should).

Mercenary (D399) – For Melee builds.  Do more damage, knock prone.  Small bonus to Defs when you’re bloodied.

Noble (D399) – Movement Enabling with a defense boost tied in; and you get a free item, which makes this highly useful in controlled item campaigns.

Noble Adept (DSCS) – Helps you or an ally hit when needed, also gives you a Power Point which can be used for other things (though I’m not sure why you’d want to)  A couple of the powers are decent. If you're undecided, I'd go with this as the default "best".

*Ooze Master* (D413) – The features are decent, but not amazing since Acid support is terrible. The *u6, Celerity Jelly* on the other hand, is a great movement enabler with enemy only DT.

Ordained Priest (D399) – All Hail the Machine God!  Either of the powers is decent for whatever type of Artificer you are, and skill bonuses for Wis builds.

Order Adept (D399) – A Burst power, zomg!  But seriously, being able to take Wizard Utility powers, a large bonus to Arcana, and +1 Will makes this the default choice for people that can't take Noble Adept. Ignore what the compendium and online builder say, they are wrong, you can pick any Wizard power and the Will bonus really is only +1.

Outlaw (D399) – Supposedly you’re a secondary controller, adding a Daze to an at-will can help you be one.

Pack Outcast (NWCS) – You can time your shapeshifts so that you’re only a wolf on off-turns and get a free shift every other turn.  The real draw here is at level 5 giving you (and your ally) CA just for being adjacent to the same enemy as another ally. _Requires Human or Shifter._

*Primordial Adept* (HotEC) – Pretty much only for Cold or Thunder striker builds, everyone else has better options.

*Sarifal
Feywarden* (D405) – You can definitely build to take advantage of the vulnerability aura with powers that give allies a damage keyword as a Con build, and the Fort bonus makes it solid. _Requires non-Drow fey._

Scholar (D399) – A themely theme.  Lots of bonus languages, and a nice bonus power for knowing things about enemies.

Seer (D399) – Most people like rolling their own dice, but there are certainly advantages to knowing what the rolls will be.

*Sensate* (D414) – A nice way to self-generate THP as well as a nearly constant +3 to all skills at level 10.

*Sidhe Lord* (HotFW) – The summon lets you spread damage around, and can teleport you once. The real draw is the u2 which can guarantee you an Action Point every encounter with a little ally enabling thrown in, *really good* if you have a fantastic AP feature from your Paragon Path. _Requires Half-Elf or Fey Origin._

Son of Alagondar (D402) – For Melee builds.  Pick up a daze, and gain THP when bloodied.

*Sorcere Adept* (D413) – Not as good as Ironwrought, but at least it works for any attack, the real draw is the free ritual casting. _Requires Drow._

Spellscarred Harbinger (NWCS) – The Daze is only a daily, but you get that AND a useful Encounter power to teleport, turn invis, or reroll a save (much like Harper I suppose).  I really like the utilities. _Requires a Spellscar._

Templar (DSCS) – There’s some decent powers to compete with your choices, especially the U6 and U10

*Werebear* (D410) – Not really useful until you hit 10th level when you can stay in your form and still use your powers. While in form, you gain low-light vision and the +1 AC and Fort bonus are really nice, and the MBA you get marks which may or may not be a good thing for you. The U2 is fantastic since it makes your MBA grab and gives you regen.

*Wererat* (D410) – As Werebear, but you gain a +2 Ref bonus instead, and your MBA deals less damage but also ongoing. The U2 gives you a climb speed and regen.

Wilder (DSCS) – Nice for optimizing around Crits.

Wizard’s Apprentice (D399) – A Daze power, a free item, and an Arcana boost.  Decent, but not amazing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

Powers
Powers are all split rated, the first color is for Wis builds, the second color is for Con builds, in the event of just 1 color, that means I think it’s of equal use to both secondary builds.  I’ll also make note if there’s a particular PP or feat which increases the value of the power.
In addition to this, I’ll be noting any damage keywords as well as if the power uses an implement (Imp), melee (M), or ranged (R) weapon. I've decided to focus the ratings to being based on having fairly optimized allies with the idea being to give Magic Weapon's bonus to as many allies as possible and all other powers either working toward that goal or a useful action when MW simply isn't an option.

*At-Will Powers*​
Other than Magic Weapon, I’m really not sure what a Wis build should be taking, certainly you can do things with various elemental types, but generally that doesn’t kick in until Paragon.  Con can use Static Shock.  The new trap powers making having forced movement a better thing.
*Show*
[sblock]
Aggravating Force – Only gives a  bonus to one ally against one target, generally not worthwhile unless you’re set up to use Force Powers.  Force, M/R vs AC.

Ethereal Chill – It’s a burst! Oh wait, no it’s not.  This works decently when centered on a sticky defender, better if you (and the defender) have Permafrost going.  Range kind of sucks.  Useless for Con builds.  Cold, Imp vs Ref.

Magic Weapon – Bonus accuracy, versatile, and really your only true Leader power.  M/R vs AC.

Static Shock – Effectively hands out Con temps to the person attacked by your target, which is a very nice effect, but it doesn’t scale.  Becomes better if you have the wand (but you have to be careful of the timing).  Useless for Wis builds.  Lightning, Imp vs Ref.

Thundering Armor – +1 AC isn’t that good, and you don’t want to be pushing an enemy away from your Defender, so its main use is to get an enemy away from someone who doesn’t want to be in melee.  The wand only makes it a little better for Wis builds.  Also can be good with a trap build.  Thunder, Imp vs Fort.

Unbalancing Force – Thundering Armor pushes better, and Aggravating Force is a better Force power.  Force, Imp vs Fort.
[/sblock]
Heroic
*Level 1 Encounter*
Spike Wire and Burning Weapons are the top choices for Wis and Con builds respectively. Ice Shard Traps is your Striker option.*Show*
[sblock]
Burning
Weapons – Useless for Wis Builds. I've re-evaluated my rating for this power because of it stacking with MW, and with a focus on offensive power, this is actually kept for quite a while. Fire, M/R vs AC.

Drain Speed – This power just reeks of bad.  Necrotic damage, slowing, bonus to speed for an ally, and 5 temps … Necro, Imp vs AC.

Halo of Thorns – Useless for Con Builds, and rarely better than Ethereal Chill anyway because it’s poison damage.  I really don’t think they ‘got’ that Encounter powers need to be clearly better than At-Wills when writing these powers.  You need to be using a Superior Xbow for this to be any good.  Poison, R vs AC.

Ice Shard Traps – It’s tricky to get an enemy to step on a specific square, even if the traps are invisible, so you’ll need forced movement.  Very versatile, you can either hit one enemy twice for a ‘nova’, or 2 enemies to aid cold multi-attacks, or one enemy in subsequent rounds so they suffer the vulnerability longer.  However, if you don’t trigger it yourself, not every ally will benefit from it, so it kind of suffers from Dazing Rebuke syndrome.  Cold, Imp vs Fort.

Scouring Weapon – Burning Weapons is better if you’re a Con build, but this is just enough better than Magic Weapon in a weapon heavy party (since you can take advantage of their lower defenses) to make it worth using.  Acid, M/R vs AC.

Shielding Cube – Not enough better than Thundering Armor, the effect still isn’t that great.  Force, Imp vs Ref.

Spike
Wire – Useless for Con builds.  Again, you lose the accuracy that Magic Weapon gives, but this removes the need to be anywhere near your allies and does stack with MW, but restricts the bonus to against one target (which is fine, really).  Force, Imp vs Fort.[/sblock]
*Level 1 Daily*
You could probably set up Caustic Rampart with some Push powers, but Magic Weapon and Punishing Eye will probably still net you more damage. Con builds might want to take Icebound Sigil now to save on Action cost, and then Punishing Eye later*Show*
[sblock]
Caustic Rampart – Wall 5 is small and you can never really block a Huge creature with this, it also only does damage on start of turns instead of entering, so even being DT, most enemies can just walk through it.  Still, it’s a Wall at 1st level.  Acid, Imp.

Flameburst Armor – Fire is a common resistance, but also damage type.  I really don’t see the At-Will it gives you being very useful, maybe for Minion Killing, but that’s not what Daily powers are for.  Fire, Imp.

Icebound
Sigil – Useless for Wis builds.  More stacking damage is very nice, and it affects attacks that lack a damage roll.  That it works on any accessory is very nice for ranged strikers that aren’t likely to be next to you.  Only better than Punishing Eye when dealing with ranged enemies and a Permafrost build.  Cold.

Life-Tapping Darts – I think this is actually worse than Drain Speed, 5 more THP and a little more damage doesn’t make a daily.  Imp vs Ref.

Obedient Servant – This thing’s aura is going to do about the same damage as Flameburst Armor.  It enables you to OA decently and could substitute for a Defender since its OAs mark if it actually had good defenses.  Imp vs AC.

Punishing Eye – A great power all around unless your party finishes combats in 2 rounds or less. It's got a decent area, negates concealment (hey, it could matter!), and pings enemies with a separate damage instance so it works great with Vuln synergy. It even works on powers that lack a damage roll or don't deal damage at all (killing minions just by putting them to sleep: priceless). The action cost is pesky, but using it in T1 is worth the damage almost the entire game. Psychic, Imp.

War Proxy – Woo, a 3[w] power … that has a fairly useless effect.  I guess you can shoot around corners, I just don’t see it being useful, much less necessary most of the time.  M/R vs AC.[/sblock]
*Level 2 Utility*
Unless you’re not worried about saving throws, take Swift Mender.*Show*
[sblock]
Arcane Anchor – Enemies generally don’t have significant forced movement, unless your DM really loves that sort of thing.

Arcane
Springboard – Useless for a Con build.  It would be better if you could move it, or if it wasn’t only one square.  As is, it’s really only good for the first rounds of combat to get your party into position, and you have better powers later on for that.  Maybe if it was an encounter, or not a Standard action.

Bolster Armor – The Shield effect doesn’t save this power from still just being +1 AC to 1 ally (your Resistive Formula does that).  It needs to target multiple allies/yourself or have the Shield effect scale in order to compare to other leaders powers.

Reinforced Minion – Your summons generally aren’t worth protecting to the extent of using a daily power.

Restorative Infusion – This is pretty good until Resistive Formula becomes higher THP.

Shadowy Figurine – Kinda cool if you have allies that can stealth in partial concealment, and regardless it’s +2 Def against melee and ranged attacks.  But it’s a daily that requires sustain minor, and isn’t Swift Mender.

Swift Mender – Pretty much your only save granting ability, I only don’t list it gold because there’s a couple non-artificer ways of granting saves.

Use Magic Item – Completely useless now, unless you never switched over to the rarity rules.[/sblock]
*Level 3 Encounter*
Both of the Interrupts here are fantastic, and Hypnotic Distraction scales into Paragon fantastically.*Show*
[sblock]
Altered Luck – Mostly useless for a Con build.  Your general lack of save ends powers makes this a strange power to have; the effect is not that bad, but it’s really not as good as other options.  Imp vs Will.

Force
Infusion – Mostly useless for a Wis build.  Other than that, it’s just an Upgraded version of Unbalancing Force.  Granting your allies the ability to push things really isn’t that useful unless you’re both building around that ability.  Force, M/R vs Fort.

Hypnotic
Distraction – Useless for a Con build.  Considering it’s a Psychic vs Will power, it’s actually pretty good even in Paragon if you’ve got a high Wis.  Psychic, Imp vs Will.

Lightning Sphere – While this is your first real burst power (which is the only thing keeping this out of the red), the damage is low, and the effect isn’t that great overall.  Lightning, Imp vs Fort.

Phantasmal Henchman – Basically, you give an ally CA for an attack as an II, so it might make them hit, and then you can make a Minor Action attack on your turn for decent damage and another full round of CA (2 rounds of CA for at least one of your allies).  Psychic, Illusion, Imp vs Will.

Repulsion
Strike – Useless for a Wis Build.  The Con version of Hypnotic Distraction, but slightly worse since it only affects melee.  Force, M/R vs Ref.

Shocking Feedback – Decent damage, you can end up preventing a good deal of damage with the granted resistance. *Great* if you can take Mark of Storm, since it then can negate an attack. Lightning, R vs AC.[/sblock]
*Level 5 Daily*
Smokepowder Detonation is an obvious choice as the first (rare) enabling power.  Warweaver’s Tether is a great mobility power for you.*Show*
[sblock]
Corrosive Sigil – Ongoing 5 Acid isn’t that exciting considering Icebound does Bonus Con damage (which will be higher later on).  I guess, at least, it doesn’t matter if you’re Con or Wis.  The end effect is also pretty decent if you’re a Con build in a martial party.  Acid.

Dancing Weapon – Minor Action attacking Summon that doesn’t cause you to lose hp if it dies, but you will need a backup weapon.  Not a bad power, just not a Leader power.  M vs AC.

Flameheart Defender – Better than Obedient Servant as a Defender summon.  It’s Mark it automatic and doesn’t end, it can also attack at range (let’s see a Fighter do that!).  The Death burst is unfriendly, but this guy wants to be surrounded by enemies anyway.  Fire, Imp vs AC.

Predatory Shards – Comparing this to Punishing Eye just seems insulting.  It does have an attack, that’s ally friendly, but it’s just not enough to make it worth it.  Force, R vs AC.

Smokepowder Detonation – Decent damage, but more importantly guarantees an ally can make an MBA, hopefully with a large bonus to hit. Basically a no-brainer for Wis builds, but Con ones have to choose between this and whichever power they didn't take at level 1. Great for Spell Commanders with Arcane allies.  Fire, Imp vs Ref.

Thunderclap Armor – 1 At-Will power + the effect of another = Daily Power?  No.  Thunder, Imp vs AC.

Warweaver’s Tether – Negligibly less useful for Con builds.  Pick your favorite striker, hurt an enemy and create some distance, and then be able to teleport next to that ally for the rest of the encounter.  Considering you always want to be near your strikers to give them buffs, this is actually kind of sweet.  This Should have the Teleportation Keyword.  Force, R vs AC.[/sblock]
*Level 6 Utility*
Energy Conversion is the best of the bunch.  Con builds may want to retrain for Regeneration Infusion at higher levels, or take a Skill Power.*Show*
[sblock]
Animate
Helper – Useless for Con builds.  Situational for Wis builds.  Skill checks just don’t come up enough in combat for this to be needed.

Energy Conversion –Effectively 2x(5+Wis) THP for an ally, as an Interrupt.  Still pretty good for Con builds until late Paragon when Surge/Bloodied values get high enough.

Healing Reserve – Energy Conversion just beats this so easily.   Healing.

Phantom
Structure – That’s actually a really short distance (at most 7 squares when you can take this, and 12 by the end of epic) for a daily “bridge” power.  I’d actually say Arcane Springboard is more useful, unless you’re a Con build and really want a “bridge” power.

Regeneration Infusion – Useless for Wis builds.  Really not better than Energy Conversion for Con builds at this level, but it scales better and is a source of actual healing (as opposed to THP).   Healing.[/sblock]
*Level 7 Encounter*
There are 3 really good options at this level.  Unless your DM miraculously doesn’t use a lot of enemies that cause (save ends) effects, take Arc Infusion.  Vampiric Weapons is decent healing since you don’t have much in the way of actual healing yet.  Lastly is the other II from level 3 (You did take one of them, right?)*Show*
[sblock]
Arc Infusion – Not as useful for Con builds.  Another encounter save, with a Wis bonus on the roll pretty much makes this a must-have for Wis builds.  Bonus damage and Daze if they save (and they should).  I don’t particularly like that you have to hit for them to get a save, and they have to save to daze the target, something should have been an effect there.  Lightning, M/R vs AC.

Debilitating Intercession – Attempts to prevent enemies from ganging up on an ally, but it can’t prevent the initial hit.  Necro, R vs AC.

Gale-Force
Infusion – Not as useful for Wis builds.  A large area control power (which is supposedly your secondary role) with a very nice defensive bonus for an ally.  Imp vs Ref.

Icy
Weapons – Useless for Wis builds. Only affecting adjacent allies makes this only really useful for Nova rounds, but being an Effect line, adding Slow, and working with slightly more implement attacks (Permafrost is more common than Fire builds) makes it at least a valid upgrade over Burning Weapons. Cold, M/R vs AC.

Runic
Resistance – Not as useful for Con builds.  This is a very nice power for elemental fights, but it’s a bit too small an area for my tastes.  Varies, Imp vs Ref.

Sphere of Reality – Like with War Proxy, I just don’t see the point of being able to change your origin square for a class that fairly specializes in using attacks that are “ranged or melee”.  Thunder, Imp vs Will.

Vampiric
Weapons – Not as useful for Wis builds.  The bonus isn’t restricted to the target you hit, and will pretty much affect all your allies.  With a couple items, this can dish out a decent amount of surgeless healing.  Healing, Necro, M/R vs AC.[/sblock]
*Level 9 Daily*
Lightning Motes is probably the best choice here as your first real control power, nothing against Healer’s Momentum, I just think it’s better to prevent attacks than heal the damage.*Show*
[sblock]
Brittle-Skin Missile – A ranged attack that gives vulnerability to melee attacks to one target?  Maybe if your party is Melee heavy.  R vs AC.

Healer’s Momentum – Can’t say much bad about this power, off-turn is good, guaranteed to heal an ally that just took damage and grant lots of THP to other allies is also good.  Healing, R vs AC.

Lightning Motes – A nice, friendly, Dazing power with guaranteed delayed damage.  Lightning, Imp vs Ref.

Radiant
Sigil – Mostly useless for Wis builds.  This is a good way to enable radiant damage and heal yourself or an ally.  Probably get more healing out of Healer’s Momentum.  Healing, Radiant.

Relentless Harrier – There’s nothing special about this power, which is a nice way of saying it sucks and isn’t worth taking.  Imp vs AC.

Static Shell – Weak resist for this level, but it lets you do a mini burst pull on enemies around the resist target, which can help out your defender a lot.  There are just so many other things you should be doing with your Standard Actions though.  Lightning, Imp vs Fort.[/sblock]
*Level 10 Utility*
Several really good choices at this level, which is a real pity considering how sparse the previous levels were.*Show*
[sblock]
Dancing Shield – The biggest problem here is you have to stay within 5 of the target, +4 AC/Ref is a huge bonus, but one person at a time and it’s a daily …

Healing Figurine – The Standard Action hurts, as well as having the drawbacks of a Summon.  The big deal is that 3 allies can spend a minor to make a save and get surgeless healing.  Not a power you want to need to use, but it can swing a tough fight, which is exactly what a leader daily should do.  Healing.

Recuperative Enchantment – On average, this grants less healing per day than Healing Figurine, and no saving throws, which doesn’t make up for the better action type.  (This Should have the Healing Keyword but Doesn’t)

Sigil of Luck – Not as useful for Wis builds.  It’s like an Encounter-long Magic Weapon (and the damage bonuses stack).  Ending the effect to remove a condition is very nice when needed.

Slick Concoction – Great for getting allies into position and it doesn’t cost you your own move action (unlike most other leaders’ similar powers).  The Ref bonus is just icing.[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

Paragon
*Level 13 Encounter*
This is, appropriately, a good level for upgrading your level 1 power of filling a hole in your selections.  Take Barbed Automaton or Energy Shroud for doing more damage, Bond of Transference for saving throws, or Positive Energy Infusion for healing.*Show*
[sblock]
Barbed Automaton – Not as useful for Con builds.  This can dish out a lot of damage, and is very abusable with high forced movement.  Not really a leader thing except it can flank.  Imp vs Ref.

Bond of Transference – The Ultimate FU in condition warfare.  Hitting can prove an issue, but it’s really fun transferring ongoing 30 to an enemy, and you really don’t have much save granting ability.  Force, Imp vs Fort.

Energy Shroud – While Barbed Automaton requires positioning and forced movement to be really good, this is a very simple “hurt them for attacking your party.”  Both the timing, and if the same creature can trigger this multiple times is likely to be questioned by DMs, but no listed action = no action, so multi-attacking enemies beware.  Force, Imp vs Ref.

Forceful Weapon – Useless for Wis builds.  Really not that good for Con builds either, but push + prone is never terribad.  Amusing that there’s no Force damage or Keyword here.  M/R vs AC.

Positive Energy Infusion – Not as useful for Wis builds.  Even though it's not surgeless, affecting all allies instead of just weapon uses makes this a good upgrade of Vampiric Weapons. Healing, M/R vs AC.

Wind of Swirling Flames – Letting an ally shift 1 as a minor is kind of cool, but they have to move closer, which is generally the opposite of what they’ll want.  Rolling more dice doesn’t make this power good.  Fire, R vs AC.[/sblock]

*Level 15 Daily*
Wis builds don’t actually get anything specific here, a good time to power swap from your MC class or take something from level 9.  Con builds should take Lightning Sigil and make their striker happy.*Show*
[sblock]
Animate Arbalester – The upgrade for Dancing Weapon, still quite good.  R vs AC.

Clockroach Swarm – Just giving out CA isn’t worth a daily (no, I don’t count the same damage as a level 7 power as good, either).  Imp vs Ref.

Ice Archon’s Armor – Decent Permafrost enabling for an encounter, but the resistance isn’t as useful and the granted at-will is bland.  Cold, Imp vs AC.

Lightning Sigil – Not as useful for Wis builds.  Doesn’t really combo with anything, but giving someone +9 or more to damage for an encounter is fairly good.  Expending the effect can actually be useful if you time it right.  Lightning.

Spellmaster’s Pawn – Adding 1w to a bad level 1 Daily doesn’t make a good level 15 Daily.  Force, M/R vs AC.

Stalwart Defender – Oh, I get it, this is the “we just upgraded stuff from level 1 and 5 slightly, and changed the names” level of powers.  This is such a small upgrade over Flameheart Defender.  Imp vs AC.[/sblock]

*Level 16 Utility*
Vorpal Edge makes you a multi-attacker’s best friend one encounter per day, or Iron-Hide Infusion gives a large AC bonus for a crucial round every encounter.*Show*
[sblock]
Dimensional Mooring – Arcane Anchor’s big brother, except this is proactive, which is not what you want for what it does.

Good Luck Charm – This is a daily, and is useless for Con builds, and a standard action, and only works once? What. The. _Crap._

Iron-Hide Infusion – I’m not really a fan of proactive defensive buffs, but +4 untyped (thus, stacks) to AC for everyone is a big deal, it should put your Defender into nearly un-hittable.

Protection from Elements – You absolutely do not want to clump in order to gain resistances, but resist 15 on a key target and 10 on yourself (because you pretty much always want to be adjacent to someone) can trivialize an elemental themed fight.

Vorpal Edge– Unless your party consists of Daggermasters and Students of Caiphon, this power is amazing (even though you don’t have the enabling to truly make the most of it).[/sblock]*

Level 17 Encounter*
Unless you need to take a power from a previous level to fill a specific need, Siphon Fate is a real winner.*Show*
[sblock]
Addling Pattern – Artificer’s just aren’t that charming!  You can make 2 enemies hit themselves if they attack you or an ally next to you.  Psychic vs Will saves this power from being crap.  Charm, Psychic, Imp vs Will.

Arsenal Transference – Not as useful for Con builds.  Another striker power, not as good as the ones you got at level 3, at that.  Varies.

Earth’s Embrace – Not as useful for Con builds.  A good aid to make your defender stickier, but it’s usually difficult to find enemies already clumped.   Force, Imp vs Fort.

Radiant Burst – I really don't like that you have to provoke to use this on yourself, especially considering the name, but it is one of the few powers that lets you.  Healing, Radiant, Imp vs Fort.

Siphon Fate – Guaranteed bonus to an ally is always a good thing, and hitting almost has double effect (enemy gets attack penalty, ally gets defense boost; enemy gets defense penalty, ally gets attack boost). I should point out the Compendium is wrong about the power's effects.  Better for Battle Engineers.  Psychic, M/R vs AC.

Skipping Shot - It’s a control power, but it’s just not a good one.  Force, R vs AC.

Unstable Infusion– It’s a blast that prones, but it’s not friendly, and it’s really just as weak as the other 2 control powers at this level.   Imp vs Ref.[/sblock]*

Level 19 Daily*
Grasping Rope for Wis builds (2 daily levels in a row without a Wis power?!), and some Con builds as well.  Hellfire Sigil is a nice addition if you’re wielding a striker.*Show*
[sblock]
Burrowing Projectile – I remember this power from 3.x, it was a lot cooler back then, this version is just weak.  R vs AC.

Clockwork Acid Wasp – There’s much better summons at other levels.  Acid, Imp vs AC.

Grasping Rope – Very friendly Zone Burst.  This is the kind of control that even Wizards would love, enemies effectively can move 1 if they go into the zone (Slowed and in Difficult Terrain).  It’s not rated sky blue only because it has no Leader effect to it.  Imp vs Ref.

Hellfire Sigil – Not as useful for Wis builds.  Really not an upgrade over Lightning Sigil’s damage, except the first round after expending the effect, and that’s just something you don’t want to do unless the fight’s almost over.  Fire.

Planestorm Anchor – If this was only a burst … Gives you mobility like Warweaver’s Tether, except as a Standard Action attached to an ‘adjacent enemy’ attack.  This also needs the Teleportation Keyword. Lightning, Thunder, R vs AC.

Radiant Forcefield– Blah blah armor resistance power.  Radiant isn’t often needed, and the granted power is fairly weak.  Radiant, Imp.[/sblock]
*Paragon Paths*​
*Artificer Paths**Show*
[sblock]
*Arcane
Armorer* (D381) – The first strike against the Armorer is that it requires you to take Shielding Elixir, but that's not entirely a loss. The powers are not that great, but at level 16 you add your Wis to all resists you grant allies, which is quite substantial, making Shielding Elixir quite viable, and bump your resist powers up at least 1 rating. It's a very specific build (see the builds section), but it does work well as a very defensive leader.

*Battle Engineer* (EPG) – Battle Engineer is designed to improve what the Artificer is already good at: increasing Attack and Damage for your allies, and it does it very well. The encounter attack is Greater Magic Weapon (and how!). The utility power is nearly identical to Lightning Sigil, but a little bit better (which means you're getting a Daily Attack out of a Daily Utility!). The daily power is unremarkable, it's best use is against an elite/solo with a lot of minions. All the features are quite useful as well, even though they're entirely weapon focused; you get an accuracy and damage boost when you AP, you make allies weapons brutal when you buff, and weapon attack bonuses you grant are higher.

*Clockwork Engineer* (EPG) – Clockwork is a very iconic theme for the Artificer, it's really a shame that summons require a lot of investment for little gain. The features are generally good but limited, all they do is make your summons slightly better (bonus attack, speed, defenses).

*Familiar Bloodsmith* (D377) – Even though Artificers lack Familiar specific powers (for now?), there's still an amusing reason to take Familiar Bloodsmith, namely the ability to have two familiars at the same time. However, with only the AP feature and Encounter power being better (and the former is marginally so) than Familiar Keeper (which also gives you 2 familiars, 5 levels earlier) this is worth skipping, especially for Wis builds which get little from the level 11 feature.

*Self-Forged* (EPG) – The only remarkable things that Self-Forged give you are a +3 / 1d8 Mace, the ability to never die from Death Saves, and the ability to embed component items. The powers are pretty bad except the Daily giving you reach for an encounter. Bottom Line: If you want to be a Warforged, be a Warforged; if you want to be a different race that's obsessed with being a Warforged, be a Warforged and refluff yourself.

*Spell Commander* (D381) – Being able to grant a couple extra basic attacks on your Nova sequence is quite good, particularly with full buffs running which makes it marginally better for Con builds with Minor Action sigils. There's two real issues holding this PP back from being tied with Battle Engineer, first and foremost you need Arcane allies to really reap the benefits of your features (particularly ones with an at-will that's better than their Basic attack). The second, and more annoying issue is that even with the level 11 feature, you still have to take Crossbow Caster in order to take Eldritch Fusillade Expertise; DMs _ought_ to allow you to take it anyway, but that's houserule territory.[/sblock]

*Arcane Paths**Show*
[sblock]
*Academy Master* (D374) – Since Artificers are so tied to the usefulness of Magic Weapon (and hitting with it), the self-boosting Academy Master is a solid choice for any build, but better for one trying to be a striker.

*Familiar Keeper* (D374) – Sadly, Familiar Keeper is just as good, if not better, than Familiar Bloodsmith and some of the Summoning PPs out there. The only reasons I'm mentioning it are that you can switch your familiar's type to one other type as a minor action, allowing you to take advantage of (for example) both Chaos Shard and Smith's Hammer, and the daily gives you a reliable Dominate.

*Master Preserver* (DSCS) – Master Preserver is a lot like Academy Master; the big difference being that, as the name suggests, Master Preserver provides some good healing abilities. You get 3 skill bumps, and the AP gives you a reroll on that attack. The real gem is the daily, which is a nice big friendly burst which penalizes enemies and leaves a zone that moves with you, giving allies a large damage boost or healing.

*Speaker of Xaos* (HotEC) – I'm not about to claim this as being great, even as a striker path, but it's features certainly are interesting, even being another Academy Master knockoff, it's probably the only niche Path that reasonable in general play.
*
Swordmage Paths*
You would think that with the Stat synergy, Swordmage paths would have more to offer, but there are few of them that are decent to begin with, fewer that don't require a specific Aegis, and fewer still that aren't significantly tied to being a Defender. It makes a really good Hybrid, but the best thing you get out of the MC is Implements.*Show*
[sblock]
*Malec-Keth Janissary* (MotP) – The only thing really useful about the Janissary is the level 16 feature which gives you extra elemental damage, thus adding a keyword to all of your attacks without having to use an elemental weapon.[/sblock]
*
Wizard Paths**Show*
[sblock]
*Arcane Wayfarer* (AP) – Even though you effectively lose the starting feature (only works on Wizard attacks, not even PP powers), I really like Arcane Wayfarer for the silly amount of Teleporting you get to do, but overall it's not very strong for a Leader.
*
Bonded Summoner* (AP) – Just as with the Familiar PPs, the Artificer specific Clockwork Engineer is entirely inferior to Bonded Summoner. If you're built around Dancing Weapon and the Arbalest, this is probably the best Path available.
*
Simbarch of Aglarond* (FRPG) – Amusingly, even though it's designed as a Leader path for Wizards, Simbarch of Aglarond makes a decent Striker path for Artificers.
*
Spellstorm Mage* (PHB) – As far as I know, Spellstorm Mage is the only way of reasonably being able to regain the use of a Daily pre-29th, which is the only real draw of this Path, so it's not good for Con Builds.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Other Paths**Show*
[sblock]
*Invoker*
As an Arcane Leader, Artificers naturally secondary in Control. Invokers, as a Divine Controller, naturally secondary in Leading. One of the most common aspects of optimizing is that classes whose Secondary match your Primary (and vice versa) often have the best feats, powers, and paths for you to steal. Even when you look at the fluff, Invokers are kind of a natural partner for Artificers.
*Show*
[sblock]
*Flame of Hope* (PHB2) – While obviously less useful for a Con build who need to take Resourceful Maneuver to get rid of the e11, Flame of Hope is definitely a good Path for any Artificer thanks to it's fantastic AP feature giving a massive attack bonus, if only Artificers had better multi-target powers.

*Arbiter of Forgotten Justice* (D381) – All in all, Arbiters are pretty decent for Wis builds that want to focus more on control. The AP feature letting you act Off-turn is a little bit interesting, I'm not really certain how, or if, there's a way to abuse it.[/sblock]

*Warlord **Show*
[sblock]
*Earthfast Brigadier* (MP) – Only worthwhile as a Con build, being able to hand out bonus damage to allies that you didn't affect with Magic Weapon is a neat feature, the Encounter power isn't Reserve Maneuver fodder though.

*White Raven* (MP2) – The real gain here is significantly increasing the HP/THP output of all the small gain powers available (+12 bonus with 5 allies within 2 of you). The rest is decent enough if you have BoMMs (slight bonus for Wis builds on the Daily)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

Epic
*Level 22 Utility*
Generally, it’s best to only take powers that you’re going to use as often as you can, the only exception is when there’s a power that you never *want* to have to use, but when you do, it will save your butt.  Cure-All Admixture is such a power.*Show*
[sblock]
*Bag of the
Four Winds* – Useless for Con builds.  Just enough better than Slick Concoction to still be worth taking.

*Cure-All Admixture* – My instinct is to say this is situational, but Epic throws out so many nasty conditions at once that this certainly would see use every extended rest if you took it.  It also can end conditions that can’t be saved against (including pesky “until the end of the encounter”, and diseases).  Healing.

*Diminutive Bodyguard* – More clumping incentive, ugh.  Standard Action to summon, and it’s slow as crap.  It’s going to have fantastic Defenses, except AC.  If you’ve somehow avoided all the good Immediate Action powers, you should probably just take this and hide it behind the defender.  This is one of those powers that being able to use it every Encounter would make it so much better (ie. Lorekeeper)

*Hero’s Elixir* – That’s just an unnecessary and silly amount of healing, you’d get more mileage out of Cure-All’s condition removal anyway.  Healing.

*Opportunistic Enchantment* – It’s a useful ability, but it’s the sort of power level I’d expect at 2nd, not 22nd, in Epic this would need to be at-will.[/sblock]
*Level 23 Encounter*
Prismatic Strike is many levels better than anything else here, take it and move on.*Show*
[sblock]
*Armor
of Acid* – Worse for Con builds, if that’s possible.  There’s a lot of ways that this power could have been good, starting with letting the effect work on you.  Acid, Imp vs Ref.

*Beetle of Force* – Decent control and forced movement and a double attack on the primary target.  Force, Imp vs Fort and Ref.

*Chaos
Weapon* – Useless for Wis builds.  This is really just Burning Weapons with an extra 1d8, it’s really not any better than Magic Weapon at this level except for being able to pick the damage type.  Varies, M/R vs AC.

*Mental Beacon* – Could be a decent solo-killer power, but it only works for ranged attacks, so this gets thrown into situational territory.  Psychic, Imp vs Will.

*Prismatic Strike* – Regardless of if you’re Con or Wis focused this is fantastic. A triple attack that knocks prone, pushes the enemy Con squares, make it so they can’t stand, and gives a Wis penalty to hit, fantastic all around.  Fire, Force, Thunder, M/R vs Fort Ref and Will.

*Rejuvenating*
*Intercession* – Slightly less useful for Con builds.  We have a combination of themes here, an IR (so you can’t prevent the hit) plus granting a surge with a small bonus.  At-wills do the same damage, which is disappointing for an Epic power.  Healing, R vs AC.[/sblock]
*Level 25 Daily*
I love the healing Life-Shock Sigil can hand out, but Synchronized Weaponry will hand out many extra attacks, which is something you generally lack.*Show*
[sblock]
*All-Consuming Missile* – Oh, it’s a fire weapon version of Disintigrate.  There’s a Spellscarred Tiefling who loves this power, no one else should take it.  Fire, R vs AC.

*Armor of Storms* – And here’s another Lightning Resist armor buff … giving you at-will Daze that is fairly inaccurate.  There’s a few things that can be done with this, but require very specific builds.  Lightning, Imp vs AC.

*Brittle Frost* – Weakened is kind of neat, but the power bonus to damage won’t stack with your other powers (namely, Magic Weapon), and they’re already higher at this point.  Cold, Imp vs Will.

*Dimensional Shifter* – This summon’s OA is actually really powerful, probably the best non Weapon summon you have.  Imp vs AC.

*Life-Shock Sigil* – Not as useful for Wis builds.  Without the standard healer’s kit (Gloves, Cloak, and a Feat or 2) you won’t get enough out of this to be better than powers that grant multiple surges.  With the healer’s kit, this is at least *Very Good*.  Healing.

*Synchronized Weaponry* – A rare enabling power (thanks Cazzeo!).  It suffers slightly from IA overload, so pick who you give it to carefully.  *Golden* for Spell Commanders.  M/R, Varies.

*Trio of Biting Blades* – 10 damage is trivial to monsters at this level, even if they trigger it multiple times it’s really not worthy of a daily.  Imp vs Ref.[/sblock]
*Level 27 Encounter*
Grave-Dust Cloud is the go-to leader power here, but Coiled Spring Traps is just so versatile and the control is amazing.*Show*
[sblock]
*Coiled Spring Traps* – Another Multi-attack trap, works exactly like Ice Shard Traps from 1st level, except that penalty is just “wow”.  Force, Imp vs Ref.

*Grave-Dust Cloud* – Slightly less useful for Con builds.  A very friendly burst power, it’s about time you get an option that grants multiple surges at once (with a small bonus), and as long as you hit one enemy, you also give out another small bonus.  *Be**tt**er* for Battle Engineers.  Healing, Necro, Imp vs Fort.

*Life-Stealing Shroud* – Slightly better version of Energy Shroud (+3 damage and ally gets to make a save) but being Necrotic might be an issue.  Necro, Imp vs Fort.

*Living Caltrop Swarm* – Unfriendly attack, and CA at this level should be trivial for your allies.  Because it’s such a small area, it’s also trivial for enemies to get out of that zone.  Fire, Imp vs Ref.

*Retribution Magnet* – Siiiiiigh, yet another Reaction power, +4 to hit is actually good but the timing is tricky (if your turn comes before the allies, the bonus is worthless).  Force, R vs AC.

*Thunder-Shock Weapon* – Prone and dazed is decent control, but only one target and with nothing else attached it’s just lackluster.  Thunder, M/R vs AC.

*Vitality
Siphon* – Not as useful for Con builds.  At this point, ~ 16 THP is fairly trivial, *decent* against Elites/Solo’s that are going to be hit a lot.  Necro, Imp vs Fort.[/sblock]
*Level 29 Daily*
My head exploded with the sheer amount of awesome at this level.  Simulacrum is the easy answer since it lets you get multiple uses of all of your attack powers (if you can get multiple uses of it … I mean really, the possibilities are just insane).  Auramorphic Armor takes more work to optimize, but at-will burst 2 damage + they can’t hit this ally?  That’s just insane.*Show*
[sblock]
*Auramorphic Armor* – I guess it’s fitting that the capstone of the Resistance Armor series is rather amazing.  I think this is the only power in the game that grants an Effect: Damage Roll.  This is highly abusable for so many reasons.  Imp.

*Bitter-Frost Bolt* – Not a bad power … if it were 20 levels lower.  Cold, M/R vs Fort.

*Haste Sigil* – The first Sigil you want to end, speed bonus is fairly silly.  You get your Haste later than other leaders, but well, you trade a minor action to give someone an extra standard, that’s never bad.

*Runes of the Shadow Tendrils* – Decent capstone for the control build, auto-blinding any enemy that attacks the defender is very powerful.  Imp vs Will.

*Simulacrum* – Effectively, you can use every one of your attack powers once without expending them (even if you already expended them).  Prismatic Strike? Let’s do that again.  Synchronized Weaponry?  Twice per day.  If “Amazing” was a keyword …

*Tactical Detonation* – Enabling like this is really only useful if you have multiple allies with good MBAs.  Only damages the primary target (may as well ‘miss’ an ally with this power) and splits the damage for no reason.  Also requires the enemies to be clumped beforehand.  Fire, Force, R vs AC and Fort.[/sblock]

*Epic Destinies*​
Unfortunately, Artificers aren't special enough to have their own Epic Destiny (seriously, WotC?!). But it's alright, as an Int Based Arcane Class there's plenty of options, some great, some not. Without getting into Multi-classed options, Planeshaper stands out as the best option overall, thanks to the strength of your Encounter powers, especially Battle Engineers; Destined Scion and Sage of Ages are both strong choices as well thanks to their accuracy benefits.


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

*Heroic Feats*​
*Class Feats*
*Show*
[sblock]
Accurate Magic Weapon (EPG) – You would think this would either make Magic Weapon more accurate, or increase its bonus, you’d be wrong.  Until someone makes a Sigil power that’s an Encounter power, this is a trap.

Arcane Trapsmith (D403) – This is really going to depend on how much your DM likes traps or if you have a Rogue in the party already.

Crossbow Caster (D381) – A cornerstone in many Artificer builds.  Retrain out of it if you take Spell Commander.

Defensive Minions (EPG) – The Summoner focused build is relatively weak, but this is pretty much required for them.

Forceful Defense (EPG) – There aren’t Force powers at every level, much less the best powers, so you'd be using a weapon to convert your powers to Force. If you already have Mark of Warding, this is *much better*.

Hammer of Gond (D403) – Proficiency, Implement, and a M/R combo, it’s new, but I don't see it being as useful as Crossbow Caster.

Improved Augment Energy (D381) – Augment Energy isn’t one of your stronger class features, this isn’t worth it.

Improved Shielding Elixir (D381) – You have to be in a heavily elemental themed campaign/mod to make taking Shielding Elixir over Resistive Formula worth it, and even then, I’m not sure spending a feat for +2 resistance is worth it (if it scaled in Paragon/Epic it would be).

Infused Familiar (D377) – Healing Infusions have a big area already (which gets bigger 1 level after you can take this) so there’s no reason to lose a feat AND your utility power.

Master Crafter (EPG) – Since you can only create Common items now; that severely diminishes the use of this feat.  It’s a bit better if your DM isn’t using the bad rarity rules, but you’re still unlikely to be able to create anything over Level+4 due to gold cost.

Master Mixer (EPG) – As above.

Potent Restorables(EPG) – You won’t be using Curative Admixture as much in Paragon/Epic, but your multi-target heals benefit greatly from this, and it scales decently.[/sblock]
*General Feats*
Expertise feats are obviously only gold for the Builds that can make use of them, as mentioned in my description of them. Most of the time, the only real choice is White Lotus, and no matter what, that will work for your powers.

A note on the Defense feats: As a leader, you’re a prime target for the enemy to focus on, so you do need to invest in survivability, I make the assumption that you will take Improved Defenses early, retrain it to Superior Reflex and take the other feat that relates to your Secondary stat by mid-Paragon, so just because I rate them all high doesn’t mean you should have all of them.
*Show*
[sblock]
Alchemical Opportunist (D373) – This is here only for flavor reasons.  Most Alchemical Items are ranged attacks (thus, provoke from other enemies) and many are bursts (not so useful when you’re next to the main target!)

Alertness (PHB) – Being surprised sucks, and a perception bonus never hurts.

Arcane Implement Proficiency (AP) – There’s other options that are specific to various implements, but the short of it is that Implement juggling sucks, and it’s cheaper to only have 1 accessory to upgrade, this takes care of that.  Light Blade, Heavy Blade, and Orb are popular choices.

Arcane Familiar (AP) – Familiars can give you all sorts of useful benefits.

Armor Proficiency: Hide (PHB) – Requires an investment in Str, which means either your Wis or Con have to be lower than they could be, so you’re effectively trading -1 to skills you’re bad at and 1 Fort or Will for 1 AC and Armor Special boosts to Fort instead of Ref.  The best Armor enchant (Shared Valor) also isn’t available on Hide.

Battle Caster Defense (PHB3) – In general, it’s better to simply not provoke, but sometimes you need to use a ranged power (or are simply an Xbow user) and can’t shift away.

Battlewise (HotFK) – Useless for Con Builds.  As a leader that’s based on proactive healing, buffing, and movement, you want to go as early in the round as possible.  You’ll probably want to start out with Improved Initiative and then retrain to this when your Wis mod becomes 4 higher than your Dex mod.

Blindfighting Warrior (HotFK) – For Melee builds, the ability to ignore the -5 penalty for attacking invisible foes is quite useful in most games.

Coordinated Explosion (PHB2) – While the burst powers are generally not the strongest, all but 1 are ally friendly, so this is effectively a free +1 to hit for your bursts.

Devout Protector Expertise (D402) – For those that use a Holy Symbol, 1H Melee, and Shield (Lightswitch build), the +1 AC doesn't help allies that already have a Shield (ie. non-Swordmage Defenders and a couple other Leaders), but that it's still very nice.

Disciple of Inspiration (HotFL) – For Melee builds generally, Unless you also take Melee training, you’re going to be really bad at MBAs, consider this a feat to let you punish the enemy for provoking an OA from you by getting a +1 to hit next turn.  And, well, missing with Magic Weapon does happen.

Disciple of Light (HotFL) – It’s a minor increase in your healing capabilities, but it can deal with pesky aura’s and ongoing damage. The main problem being that your Infusions don’t trigger this.

Disciple of Stone (HotFL) – This ought to be redundant with Armor of Shared Valor, and it also runs into the issue of Infusions not counting as “spending a surge”.

Distant Advantage (PHB2) – For Ranged builds, this is going to be your most reliable source of CA after the first turn.

Dual Implement Spellcaster (AP) – Only worthwhile if you’re dual wielding Weapliments, and even then, with the Dex investment and low bonus in Heroic, this shouldn’t be taken until *Paragon* or even *Epic*.

Durable (PHB) – Considering your major strength as a leader is surge distribution, this feat is only useful if the rest of your party has low surges, and even then, I’d try to convince _them_ to take it instead of you.
*
Eldritch Fusillade Expertise* (D402) – A shame that Crossbow Caster is a feat tax for this, since that basically replaces the need to have a Wand to begin with (and that Spell Commanders still have to take that feat if they want this). Still, excellent for the Crossbow + Wand concept overall since you effectively get Quick Draw and Speed Loader for free.

Focused Mind (PHB3) – As a leader, you’re fairly reliant on Minor Actions to do your job, so getting Dazed or Stunned sucks.  Obviously better for builds that can take Superior Will.

Frozen
Soul (HoS) – Cold damage is common enough that resisting it is a good thing.  For Con builds that have already taken Superior Fort and Ref, this is probably the best way to boost your low Will.  Wis builds might take it just for the resistance.

Ghost Eyes (HoS) – Not as powerful as Blindfighting Warrior for Melee builds (worse against enemies that simply have concealment), but helps with your Ranged attacks as well as making it easier to find hidden enemies, so still useful.

Great Fortitude (PHB) – Useless for Con builds.  Since you’re fairly likely to take both Superior Will and Superior Reflexes by mid-Paragon, this becomes the default “take this to raise your Fort” feat.

Grounding Shot (PHB3) – For Ranged builds, if you or your allies tend to knock things prone, you really don’t want to be taking a -2 to hit your targets, and hey, free damage.

Hafted Defense (PHB3) – If you’re doing the Melee Reach thing, you should probably take this by Paragon .

Headsman’s Chop (PHB3) – Prone is becoming a more common effect for melee people, you can take advantage of it too if you use a Heavy Blade or Axe (there’s a couple builds using Glaives or Drow Long Knifes)

Improved Defenses (HotFL) – Fast, easy, save up to 15% on NAD attacks by Epic!

Improved Initiative (PHB) – For those who won’t find Battlewise useful (or want even more!)

Iron Will (PHB) – Useless for Wis builds.  I’m not sure the +1/tier is worth more than Resist Cold 5/tier.

Ki Focus Expertise (HoS) – You MC’d Assassin, Monk, or Vampire? Well, I guess Ki Focuses mean you only have to upgrade 1 item …

Last Legion Officer (D396) – While it doesn’t work with your Infusions, if you’re taking a large number of other powers that can grant healing, this is pretty good.

*Mark of Healing* (EPG) – Doesn't work with any of the attacks that heal, or with Resistive Formula (or Recuperative Enchantment?!), but it's an easy way to grant saves with Curative Admixture and Regeneration Infusion. *Better* for hybrids that have access to more healing powers which target allies.

*Mark of Storm* (EPG) – Adding a slide, even a small one, is always useful, in particular it can make Shocking Feedback negate an attack. Opens up other feats that work off slides if you MC Fighter. It will use up your weapon Enchant though.

*Mark of Warding* (EPG) – In addition to Resistive Formula, there's a large number of powers that boost defenses (including your summons) which are quite good on their own. It also works with Forceful Defense, so this is absolutely *amazing* if you're doing a force build.

Moonbow Dedicate (D386) – Proficiency, Implement Use, and Weapon Focus: Shortbow.  The only real problem with this feat is that Weapon Proficiency: Superior Crossbow and Crossbow Caster is flat out better.  However, this is strictly better than just taking Crossbow Caster.

Resilient Focus (HotFL) – Bonuses to Saves? Yeah, those are good.
*
Rod Expertise* (HotFK) – Considering there's good Rod enchants that directly benefit you, this is not only completely necessary if you're using rods as your primary accessory, but it's a *good* way to boost your AC/Ref since it doesn't have stat requirements.

Shield Proficiency: Light (PHB) – Aside from specific enchants or feats, there's no reason to take this over Rod Expertise.

*Silvery Glow* (D386) – Damage feat of choice for Cold or Radiant builds.

Speed Loader (PHB2) – For Xbow builds.  You need your minor actions to heal and use utility powers, if your DM isn’t a ****, you shouldn’t need this.

Staff Expertise (HotFL) – Ahh, Staffs (Staves), why must you have such good feats, but be otherwise mediocre.

Staff Fighting (D368) – Almost a must have for a Staff build (+1 AC, easy upgrades, DiS use)

*Superior Implement Training* (PHB3) – Not quite as necessary as Expertise, especially considering your go-to power is a weapon attack, but even if you only have a couple implement powers, this is worth picking up in Heroic. Not all of them are useful, however...


Accurate X – Whatever you end up using for your implement, this is probably your best bet unless you're going for something specific.

Ashen Rod – Most of the good implement powers target reflex, though there's a couple that don't. If you're able to deal fire damage on all your implement attacks, this is probably a better way to go.

Dragontooth Wand – Again, if the majority of your implement attacks target reflex, this is better than accurate and you don't need to be dealing fire damage. This lends itself well to using the Static Shock or Thunderous Anguish wands.

Guardian Staff – Just another part of the Force build to make up a bit of the damage you're losing and give you a defense boost as well


Superior Fortitude (HotFL) – The weakest of the 3 but still good if you can take it, ongoing damage generally scales at 5/tier except some creatures seem to scale at 5/half-tier (or more, I’ve taken Ongoing 30 at level 20)

Superior Reflex (HotFL) – You qualify for this no matter what, getting CA on the 1st turn helps immensely to get your buffs on everyone.

Superior Will (HotFL) – Daze and Stun suck, bonuses to Will are Awesome, What now Con builds?!

Toughness (PHB) – I guess I’m pretty much required to have this here, or something.

Vicious Advantage (PHB3) – If you have someone who can reliably slow or immobilize (since you will have problems doing so), this is pretty good.

Vistani Heritage (D380) – Not horribly inaccurate source of CA and good control, also opens up a really good epic feat.


*White* Lotus Defense (D374) – I’ve never been amazed by this feat, it really only works for builds that have arcane basic attacks.

White Lotus Dueling Expertise (D402) – The free Orb proficiency is a really nice add on for this feat, letting you take advantage of the likes of Nimble Thoughts and Mental Constitution.

White Lotus Enervation (D374) – Adding -1 AC to Magic Weapon will make your weapon using allies love you.

White Lotus Evasion (D374) – You need your Minor Actions for other things, this doesn’t even help you escape provoking.

White Lotus Hindrance (D374) – Better for Melee builds, since this can really help your melee lock down opponents.

White Lotus Riposte (D374) – It’s free damage for attacking you, and unlocks the nice Paragon Master Riposte.

Wintertouched (PHB) – Required for the Permafrost build that activates in Paragon.

World Serpent’s Grasp (HotFK) – This ties in to Vicious Advantage, Grounding Shot, and Headsmans Chop.  If someone else slows or immobilizes an enemy, you can knock them prone (which is as effective as Dazing or Stunning in some cases)[/sblock]
*Racial Feats*
Some races have such a horrible racial feat that I don’t see the point in mentioning them.
*Show*
[sblock]
*Deva**Show*
[sblock]
Astral Elixir (D387) – Shielding Elixir isn’t very good, and Radiant damage isn’t common enough to warrant a bad power and a feat.

Battle Intuition (D374) – This is the largest bonus to Init you can get from a single feat assuming you start with a 16 wis.

Heavenly Heritage (D374) – Cold and Fire damage are common enough that this could provide decent resilience, basically the same as having Resistance.

Radiant Power (PHB2) – I’m only mentioning this to point out that it’s a Trap.

*Radiant Recovery* (D374) – If you're doing Radiant attacks, this is a reliable way of keeping THP on yourself if you're Con based.

Shared Memories (MP2) – Even though this is a Warlord feat, MC or Hybrid into that class is common enough that this bears mention, since guaranteeing an ally succeeds is often more useful than using it for yourself.[/sblock]
*Dragonborn**Show*
[sblock]
Draconic Augmentation (D387) – Con damage to one enemy every other encounter is not worth a feat.

Draconic Spellcaster (AP) – Expertise and Focus combined, provided you’re using powers with the same keywords as your Breath, trivial if you use an Elemental Weapon. This and the Breath feats are the only reason to be a Dragonborn though.
Breath augments of note:

Bolstering Breath (PHR: DB) – Ally friendly is a nice touch, but you want to include allies in the area for the +1 hit.

Hurl Breath (PHR: DB) – Bigger area, at range. Gets better depending on how many feats you’re taking for your breath.

Powerful Breath (PHR: DB) – You’re should be Con secondary as a Dragonborn, so this is at most +2 hit and damage for your Breath.
[/sblock]

*Dwarf**Show*
[sblock]
Dwarven Rejuvenation (D387) – An untyped bonus to defenses for any ally that uses a daily item power, by Paragon that’s going to be just about every other round.

Forgeborn Heritage (D383) – The multiple resistances will save you item slots and an Encounter damage boost is always nice.

Iron Hide Resilience (D383) – Increases the Forgeborn resistances significantly.

Keen Hatred (D383) – A modest bonus to hit every encounter, only one attack roll though.

Rune-Scribed Soul (AP) – Second Wind effectively Magic Weapons yourself! Not as good since the change to Dwarven Resilience, but still solid.

Shield the Fallen (FRPG) – While this is generally more of a Defender thing by fluff, Providing bonuses to defenses and saves is always a leader thing.[/sblock]
*Eladrin**Show*
[sblock]
Academy Prodigy (D390) – Double the effect of Skill Focus might actually be worth taking in smaller parties.

Arcane Repositioning (D390) – Redistribute Minions is flat out better, except this works on conjurations.

Feymind Infusion (D390) – Being able to grant saves is one of the Artificer’s weak points, and Charm/Fear effects are generally the most important ones to save against.

Planar Blurring (D385) – Really only useful if you MC Student of the Plague, but works well with the racial theme and Trailblazer in Paragon.

Redistribute Minions (D387) – Nice action conservation, for a summoner.

Vanishing Concotion (D387) – Even though they cannot negate an attack that’s already happened, they can negate an attack by preempting it (ex. An enemy ends a move adjacent to them they can trigger this feat to get out of reach.) Debatable if this is better than Enhanced Resistive Formula, tons of THP or negate an entire attack … decisions.

Winterkin Heritage (D384) – Above average resistance to a common type is good for a feat, the teleport is just icing really.[/sblock]
*Elf**Show*
[sblock]
Bow Caster (D387) – Basically the same as Moonbow Dedicate (Longbow vs Shortbow + Focus)

Elven Arcane Precision (AP) – Good if you have several of the Bursts, otherwise, obviously avoid.

High Elf Kin (HotFW) – The teleport isn’t necessarily when you want it, but it’s at least usable (and abusable); Arcana bonus makes this a real option.

Wood Elf Agility (FRPG) – Since you’re probably not that good at either skill, until you hit Epic and can guarantee a +10, this can help you avoid looking like a fool by falling in 5’ pits or slipping on a rock.[/sblock]
*Genasi*
Tried to rate these both on how good the feat is, and how good the manifestation is.*Show*
[sblock]
Acid Wash (D391) – A good way to break grabs or get out of sticky situations.

Elemental Echo (AP) – Attack and Damage bonus for 2 rounds (assuming you use the power at the start of your turn).

Elemental Infusion (D387) – Decent resist that lasts until your ally runs out of the THP, completely replaces the need for Shielding.

Eyes of Dying Light (D380) – Darkvision from one feat is a good deal.

Freeing Current (D391) – Water isn’t as good as Caustic, even though this feat is the same as Acid Wash.

Genasi Frost Affinity (D367) – If Cold powers inflict a condition, it’s often Slow or Immobilize, so this is solid if you have Cold Resist to boost.

Primordial Surge (D367) – Decent amount of THP every encounter.

Sickening Plague (D391) – A Defense penalty to adjacent enemies is decent for a feat and a minor action.

Storm Step (D391) – That’s great mobility from one of the more common/useful manifestations.

Versatile Resistance (FRPG) – Extra resistances, good even if you already have one of those resistances.[/sblock]
*Githzerai**Show*
[sblock]
Githzerai Blade Master (D378) – DPR isn’t really a primary concern if you’re a Leader, but this is a good feat for that, really.

Inciting Energy (D387) – A +2 Init bonus to 1 ally per milestone isn’t really worth a feat unless you’re going through several milestones per day.

Iron Formula (D387) – Bonus to all defenses is better than just AC, though it’s not going to be up but a couple rounds.[/sblock]
*Half-Elf**Show*
[sblock]
Group Insight (PHB) – It’s a small bonus, but everything can help.

Group Vigor (D385) – Good for a healic, but your primary healing powers don’t involve actively spending surges.

Revitalizing Dabbler (D385) – A much better healing booster, especially once you pick up Versatile Master in Paragon.

Spare Infusion (D387) – Even with Versatile Master, an extra heal per day isn’t worth a feat by itself even though this is completely surgeless (MC Feats at least give you a skill and implement use).

Thaliessan Blood (D401) – Swim Speed, ability to breathe underwater, and an attack bonus against pirates is *really nice* if you’re in that sort of campaign.[/sblock]
*Human**Show*
[sblock]
Action Surge (PHB) – Significant bonus to hit on what’s likely a crucial attack.

Arcane Reserves (AP) – Useful throughout most of your career if you’re making wise power choices (most of your Encounter Attacks should be Immediate Actions), but unless you’re doing a striker build, Focus becomes better in Paragon.

Human Innovation (D387) – Doubles the number of times you can recharge Daily item powers. More useful in Paragon when allies have more items.

Sunspray Heritage (D386) – As common as Fire damage is, I’m surprised I don’t see this on more characters, that’s a lot of free healing.[/sblock]
*Gnome**Show*
[sblock]
Phantasmal Elixir (D387) – If you time it right, you can make an ally invisible for their entire turn. Shielding Elixir is blah, though.[/sblock]
*Kalashtar**Show*
[sblock]
Clarifying Infusion (D387) – Granting saves against Dazed/Dominate is a great thing to be able to do.

Clarity of Spirit (DP) – Honorable Mention for MC Divine, because an extra heal every encounter is pretty good.

Dual Mind Strength (D385) – Optimizing around Psychic is easy and useful, so is extra damage.

Telepathic Sensitivity (EPG) – Half the point of Perception is detecting hidden enemies, so this is quite better than skill focus.[/sblock]
*Shadar-Kai**Show*
[sblock]
Devious Jaunt (D372) – Massive increase to shadow jaunt’s distance.

Gloaming Infusion (D387) – Insubstantial is rarely going to be better than over a surge in THP.[/sblock]
*Shifter**Show*
[sblock]
Shifter’s Energy (D387) – Doubling the effectiveness of your Shifting power makes this the only reason to play a Shifter Artificer.
Looking through, I don't really see anything else that stands out, maybe a combo I'm missing? Why do people like this race when you have to burn 2 minors to do anything useful with their feature?[/sblock]
*Tiefling**Show*
[sblock]*
**Bloodhunter's Flank* (PHR:TF) – Nice little Damage boost to help finish off enemies.
*
Diabolic Soul* (D381) – I don't think Infernal Wrath is very useful by the time you reach Paragon, but this makes you quite a bit more powerful for an encounter.
*
Gaze of Ruin* (D387) – Not a terrible auto-debuff.
*
Hellfire Blood* (PHB) – For use with a Flaming Weapon, it's reliably +1 hit/damage at the cost of your weapon enchant.
*
Lasting Decay* (D387) – Really only useful if you fight a lot of Solo's, but worth a mention I guess.
*
Mantle of Misfortune* (D383) – Nice for stacking attack penalties, and the slide can be quite useful (just ask any cunning bard)

Nessian Rejuvenation (D387) – Not likely to be massive, but it is an easy +2 damage for 2 rounds for your allies.
*
Plaguing Bloodhunt* (D385) – One of the largest damage bonuses you can get (+3/6/9), even if it's only against bloodied enemies.
*
Tail Slide* (PHR:TF) – Good for enabling flanks and Agile Opportunist in Paragon.[/sblock]
*Warforged**Show*
[sblock]
Bolstering Admixture (D387) – Ongoing is the most common thing that a save can end, so this might be very useful depending on your campaign.

*Warforged Tactics *(EPG) – +1 to hit is +1 to hit.[/sblock]
*Wilden**Show*
[sblock]
Nature’s Rejuvenation (D387) – That’s actually a nice little trick.[/sblock][/sblock]
*Heritage Feats*
*Show*
[sblock]
*Deva Heritage* (D374) – Not a bad stance overall (especially considering you don't have access to many of them), I really only suggest getting into this path as a Con build because of the second feat ...
*Heavenly **Heritage* (D374) – For Wis builds, even with as common as Fire and Cold are, this is basically less useful than any generic resist item or either of the resist feats.
*Radiant Recovery* (D374) – For Con builds, with the ability to use a Radiant Weapon and multiple Immediate attacks, this can keep you with respectable THP all combat.
*
 Elan Heritage* (PsP) – Starts out about ¼ the effect of Energy Conversion, scales up to half as good; without a tie-in to a use for power points, I'm not even going to bother listing the whole chain.
*
 Foulborn Heritage* (PsP) – Again, decent if you're tapping into psionic powers, otherwise you're just not getting enough of a return on this chain, and the entry level is crap.[/sblock]
Haven't quite finished feats, so if something's missing, don't freak out.

*Paragon Feats*​
*Class Feats*
*Show*
[sblock]*
**Dungeon Enchanter* (D381) – Your DM should be giving you items you actually want, so it _should_ be a useless feat.

Enhanced Resistive Formula (EPG) – More than doubles the effectiveness of Resistive Formula, because you get the THP of main target, you can use a high HP character to give a lower HP one higher HP than they’d normally get from the power.

Enlarge Familiar (D377) – Not worth losing a utility power.

Free-Ranging Familiar (D377) – There’s a couple fun things you can do with this feat, mostly with Wizard or Sorcerer powers though.

 Rapid Infusion (D381) – This gets rid of your reliance on Minor Actions to heal, so you can use them to attack, shift, reload, or really not care too much if you get dazed.

 Retribution Seeker (D381) – A decent substitute to Focus feats if you’re not using a Weapliment.

 Vigorous Familiar(D377) – Do people actually use active familiars?[/sblock]
*General Feats
**Show*
[sblock]
 Arcane Admixture (AP) – You have little need for focusing on a certain type of damage, and if you do, it’s generally easier to use a magic weapon to change your keywords.

 Back to the Wall (PHB) – Untyped bonus to Melee Attack/Damage and AC is handy.  But you have to be next to a wall (looks at his Keep on the Shadowfell map), yeah that’s not hard. This assumes your DM isn't a **** whom only allows this to work with effects that have the Wall keyword.
*
Burning Vapors/Fiery Blood/Lightning Soul/Thunder's Rumble* (HotEC) – There's little reason for Artificers to focus on these damage types unless you're trying a specific striker build, but still, they're better than regular Focus by a good bit.

Distant Shot (PHB) – For those using a thrown weapon and can’t use the distant weapon enchant, you do not want to be taking a -2 to hit just because you were 6 squares away instead of 5.
*
 Icy Heart* (HotEC) – A slight upgrade over Silvery Glow if you're going the cold route if only because of the on-damage effect. Gets a separate mention because of the Permafrost build.

 Inescapable Force (PHB) – Part of the Force build, insubstantial undead are generally a non-divine character’s nightmare.

 Lasting Frost (PHB) – The second half of Permafrost, with this and Wintertouched you have CA and deal more damage against enemies after you hit them once, so long as you’re using Cold powers (or using a Frost Weapon, or Admixture)

 Point-Blank Shot (PHB) – For Ranged builds, stacks with Ghost Eyes to help negate mist, clouds, fences, and shrubbery.

 Psychic Lock (PHB) – A nice Leader/Controller effect to add to all of your Psychic powers.

 Reserve Maneuver (PHB2) – This is useful for adding a Power that you _might_ need (like Positive Energy Infusion) without having to always have it.

 Resounding Thunder (PHB) – Most of your bursts have limited targets, so increasing their size generally isn’t useful.
*
 Solid Sound* (PHB) – Part of the Force build, with Thunder!  Nice boost to one of your NADs after using powers with your most common keywords.

 Steady Shooter (PHB) – For Xbow (striker) Con builds, otherwise you’re likely moving to stay next to an ally (or away from an enemy)

 White Lotus Master Evasion (D374) – Not a bad upgrade from the Heroic version, but you have to spend 2 feats to get to it.

 White Lotus Master Hindrance (D374) – Difficult Terrain around all your allies is nice, but it’s only 1 enemy (if only you had bursts/blasts … )

White Lotus Master Riposte (D374) – Decent punishment for enemies that attack you after you attack them with Magic Weapon, which should be just about every round.[/sblock]
*Racial Feats*
*Show*
[sblock]
*Deva**Show*
[sblock]
 Commander’s Memory(MP2) – Upgraded version of Shared Memories that allows for range.[/sblock]
*Dragonborn**Show*
[sblock]
Breath Augments of Note:

Adaptable Breath (PHRB) – This really only comes into play in Epic.

Corrosive Breath (PHRB) – Stacking -2 AC onto +1 Hit is a nice addition. The downside is you have to use a Staff of Acid and Flame for Draconic Spellcaster to work. Sets up, and stacks with Dissolving Breath in Epic.

Empowered Dragon Breath (PHB) – Effectively +2 damage per tier, which is not worth it before Epic.

Frost Breath (PHRB) – Frost Weapon. With Hurl Breath it’s a decent way to control enemies early in the fight, and Cold is an ideal damage type.

Thundering Breath (PHRB) – Lightning Weapon. Sets up and stacks with Concussive Breath in Epic.
[/sblock]

*Dwarf**Show*
[sblock]
 Dwarven Durablity(PHB) – Sturdier is always good.[/sblock]
*Eladrin**Show*
[sblock]
 Fey Step Trailblazer (D366) – Nice addition to party mobility.

 Fey Tactics(MP) – This is a Warlord feat, but worth mentioning alongside Trailblazer since this is a better feat if you have access to Warlord.[/sblock]
*Genasi**Show*
[sblock]
*Shocking Flame *(FRPG) – Nice easy way of adding an elemental keyword to your attacks.

 Stoneguard (FRPG) – I’m torn on this one, it’s great if you’re doing the Xbow thing, but then, why be earthsoul?[/sblock]
*Githzerai**Show*
[sblock]
 Githzerai Mobility (D378) – The best OA protection you can get before Epic.

 Iron Hands (PHB3) – +Wis to melee damage for a round is pretty good for a striker build.

 Shared Danger Sense(PHB3) – Helping team initiative is FTW.[/sblock]
*Half-Elf**Show*
[sblock]
 Versatile Master(PHB2) – A fairly obvious choice, especially if you chose a Basic Attack or some other power that’s going to be useful more than once per encounter.[/sblock]
*Human**Show*
[sblock]
 Action Recovery (PHB) – Aptly named, though APs are often in short supply.[/sblock]
*Shadar-Kai**Show*
[sblock]*
 Ghostly Rejuvenation*(D372) – Doesn't work on many of your powers, but 2/encounter just from your infusions is enough to make this worth it.[/sblock]
*Shardmind**Show*
[sblock]*
 Buffeting Shard Swarm* (D387) – Not amazing, but repositioning has its uses.
*
 Healing Fragments* (PHB3) – Nice little bonus healing, even when you recharge your infusions.
*
 Shard Construct*(D387) – Poison damage, especially as ongoing, is very common.[/sblock]
*Tiefling**Show*
[sblock]*
 Blood of Levistus* (PHR:T) – Nice resistance to gain, and Focus for Permafrost.

*Dispater's Iron Discipline* (PHR:T) – The Will bonus is fairly pointless, but the large bonus to important saves isn't, helps Wis builds with Superior Will more.

*Mammon's Theft of Health* (PHR:T) – Not that you need to spread surge use around more, but you do often need more self-healing.

*Ruin of Flesh* (D387) – Sizable vulnerability on your Gaze of Ruin target.

*Secrets of Belial* (PHR:T) – While your Utility selection is anything but bad, other classes have things that can fill in whatever you lack (Serpent's Cunning is the traditional one to poach for +1 hit).[/sblock]
*Wilden**Show*
[sblock]*
 Burden of Liberty*(PHB3) – Teleporting allies is always fun.[/sblock][/sblock]
*Epic Feats*​
*Class Feats*
*Show*
[sblock]
 Defensive Enchanting (D381) – For Xbow builds there’s actually not that many ways to avoid provoking, Shadowdance armor is really the only thing outside an Epic feat (man, that kinda sucks).

Reinforcing Healing(EPG) – Ok, so other classes get something similar (but not quite as nice) earlier, but really, Untyped Defense bonuses are always good.[/sblock]
*General Feats*
*Show*
[sblock]
 Epic Fortitude (PHB2) – Wis builds will need this to shore up their poor Fort.

 Epic Reflexes (PHB2) – Not as much need for this, since this is probably your highest defense, still not bad.

 Epic Will (PHB2) – Con builds will need this to shore up their poor Will.

 Epic Resurgence (PHB) – There’s some pretty good encounter powers out there, unfortunately, Artificers lack a feat to expand their crit range.

 Quickened Spellcasting (AP) – Very Yes.  Being able to Magic Weapon as a Minor is huge for your ability to buff allies.

 Rapid
Regeneration (PHB3) – Useless for Wis builds.  While there’s not too many ways of gaining regen, adding your Con can make a weak one into something significant.

 Superior Initiative (PHB3) – A nice upgrade of Improved Initiative.

 Trusted Spellcasting(AP) – Very useful for a striker build that’s specialized in only one or two encounter powers and can use them more than once per encounter, but that’s for striker builds.[/sblock]
*Racial Feats*
*Show*
[sblock]
*Dragonborn**Show*
[sblock]
Breath augments of note:

Concussive Breath (PHRB) – Push 2x Con and Dazed is fantastic control, but it’s cost you 2 feats to get here.

Dissolving Breath (PHRB) – -3 Penalty to all Defenses on top of a -2 to AC (-5 effective AC).

Freezing Breath (PHRB) – As with Frost Breath, you really need Hurl Breath to make this worthwhile.
[/sblock]

*Githzerai**Show*
[sblock]
 Iron Body (PHB3) – A little resistance can help prevent you from being focused down.

 Peerless Reaction (PHB3) – This combines with Shifting Fortunes to basically negate any area or melee attack against you, on top of healing you. Much better than Iron Body, imo.[/sblock]
*Human**Show*
[sblock]
 Perfect Recovery(D383) – Slight upgrade to Action Recovery.[/sblock]
*Kalashtar**Show*
[sblock]
 Quori Desperation(EPG) – Many ED’s have an anti-death clause, even if they do, having a backup can’t be bad.[/sblock]
*Shardmind**Show*
[sblock]*
 Clarifying Presence* (PHB3) – Most people have Superior Will or a Circlet that lets them save at the start of their turn, so this is great for action economy.
*
 Razor Shard Swarm* (D387) – It's not a lot of damage, but it's automatic, which is very nice for killing minions at the least.
*
 Rejuvenating Shard Swarm*(PHB3) – As has been mentioned several times, self healing is fairly uncommon as an Artificer.[/sblock]
*Tiefling**Show*
[sblock]*
 Hellfire Teleport* (PHR:T) – While there aren't many artificer powers that teleport, you can pick up teleports from many other sources.
*
 Sweeping Gaze*(D387) – Help out bursts a bit with a second Gaze of Ruin target.[/sblock]
*Wilden**Show*
[sblock]*
 Champion of Nature* (PHB3) – Even though Wrath is likely useless for you, picking up a 2nd Aspect after a milestone is kinda neat.
*
 Secret of Enduring Vigor* (PHB3) – Dying sucks, you'll never make it as a leader if you let yourself die.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

*Mu_tic_as_ing: Filling in the Blanks*​
*Arcane Classes*
*Show*
[sblock]
*Bard**Show*
[sblock]
*Bardic Dilettante* is not very useful as an extra heal/day because it's highly Cha based, despite the Slide, *Master of Stories* is an even worse choice. *Bardic Ritualist* is at least interesting in that it lets you take Master Mixer and gives you 1/2/3 free bard rituals per day.
Of the Bard feats, only *Bard of All Trades* and *Walk Among the Fey* hold any interest, and neither strike me as worth the entry feat.
There are a couple Power Swaps of interest, there are a couple lazy Bard powers (*Echoing Weapon* and *Prescient Warning*) as well as a few good Utility Choices (*Revitalizing Incantation*, *Mantle of Unity*, and *Haste*)
Lacking the ability to gain a Virtue, I don't think any of the PPs are worthwhile, and the Fatesinger ED is really just comparable to Warmaster.
[/sblock]
*Sorcerer**Show*
[sblock]
The small damage bonus from *Arcane Prodigy* isn't very useful, nor is the small amount of Resist from *Soul of Sorcery.* Of the 4 feats that can actually work for a non-sorcerer, only *Sorcerous Vision* is at all worthwhile, however it's not worth the entry feat.
Sorcerer is almost the exact opposite of the Artificer, despite both being Arcane they don't share a single Stat
[/sblock]
Swordmage*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Warlock*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Wizard*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Divine Classes
*Show*
[sblock]
Avenger*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Cleric*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Invoker*Show*
[sblock]
Acolyte of Divine Secrets (PHB2) Wis 13: All of the powers you get to choose from are strictly inferior to Magic Weapon the majority of the time, however Grasping Shards is the leading choice as a Radiant Burst that Slows. Religion Training.
Divine Secretkeeper (DP) Wis 13 and Int 13: You can pick up Alchemist along with Ritual Caster, and choose History or Religion. Meh.
[/sblock]
Paladin*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Runepriest*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Martial Classes
*Show*
[sblock]
Fighter*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Ranger*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Rogue*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Warlord*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Primal Classes
*Show*
[sblock]
Barbarian*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
 Druid*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Seeker*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Shaman*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Warden*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Psionic Classes
*Show*
[sblock]
 Ardent*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Battlemind*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Monk*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Psion*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Shadow Classes
*Show*
[sblock]
Assassin*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
Vampire*Show*
[sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Other Multiclasses
*Show*
[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

Builds
Well, I promised some builds, didn't I?


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 20, 2015)

*Originally posted by Zathris:*

*Items*​
*Weapons **Show*
[sblock]Not going to lie to you, you're not getting out of this without being down a couple feats, as your base options result in a lack of accuracy, damage, and/or a lack of versatility. While there are interesting implements to wield, only needing to upgrade 1 accessory is advantageous, as is being able to stack support, and Artificers definitely favor Weapon powers over Implement ones. Weapliments also have the advantage of Dragonshards.

tl;dr - I think a Radiant Superior Crossbow or Dagger are your best options overall as Weapliment, though doing Permafrost is decent and a Hungry Greatspear is probably your best Heroic weapon as a Con build that can just skip Implement powers.

*Superior Crossbow*: Can be used as an Implement with a Feat, Expertise feat removes the loading problem, Good Accuracy, Damage, and Range. however, that makes it Feat intensive, and the lack of melee option means needing to deal with provoking more, usually via Armor enchant.
*Warhammer*: A single feat gives proficiency as Weapon, Implement, and Thrown Weapon. Lower accuracy hurts, and so might the Shortish Range.
*Dagger*: Pros: Good Accuracy, can be Thrown, and you can use them as an Implement with a feat, also has Superior Implement options. Cons: Low damage, Short Range. This is also the default option for using as just a weapon and having a different item as your Implement.
*Greatspear*: Reach, Damage, and Accuracy are all attractive, but using it as an implement is tricky and throwing it costs you the Enchant. More attractive for Hobgoblins or Eladrin who get proficiency and focus in one feat, since you can actually just take Weapon powers.
*Javelin/Tratnyr*: Allows you to combine any Spear support with being Ranged. As with the Greatspear, I see little reason for races without Spear feats to use them.
*Drow Long Knife*: Given you're spending a feat for +1 damage over Daggers? Generally not worth it unless there's a specific enchant you want, or are Drow.
*Staff*: Implement and Weapon in one, you even get Reach and don't provoke with the Expertise feat, but the Pros end there; lower Accuracy and lack of Range definitely hurt though
*Mace*: Really only getting a mention because of the Wand and Rods that also count as a Mace, but since that eats up an enchant and they're only +2 prof weapons, it's strictly worse than just using a Staff or having 2 different accessories.
Other weapons really aren't options in the long run, for example while you might use a Crossbow+Wand to start out with, the longer range, accuracy, and damage of the Superior Crossbow means you'd be a fool to not upgrade quickly.

*Enchants**Show*
[sblock]
*General: *
Frost - Stereotypical, I know, but aside from setting up Vuln for party op (you are a leader, remember) it's a sizable damage boost.
Lightning - Meshes well with Stormsoul Genasi, throw in some Mark of Storm and the other general support and you've got probably the best option.
Thunderbolt - (Ranged) Arguably better than Lightning just because it's available 2 levels cheaper, the DMI is basically unusable though.
Radiant - General good, rarely resisted damage.
Long Range - A good way to compensate for the shorter range on the Thrown Weapons.
Tenacious - Missing does suck, definitely a golfbag item for use with an important attack.
Battlemaster's - Regain an encounter power 1/day.
Rubicant - This is probably my favorite weapon in the game, boosting teleports and having a great party mobility DMI.

Blades:
Quicksilver - (LB) Init Bonuses are always useful, and while you're unlikely to need to move more with the DMI, you can always convert it to a Minor.
Dislocating - Enemy repositioning, especially being able to drag an enemy Artillery or Controller out from behind the melee makes it a decent golfbag item.
Shielding - Nice Common weapon to hold in your off-hand for +1 AC.
Lilting Songblade - While the damage boost starts out worse than most item bonuses, it quickly builds up, especially in minion heavy encounters.
Eldritch Knight - (HB) Reach 5 is a nice way around the range issue (and also solves the provoke issue)
Chill Wind - If using a Heavy Blade, this is superior to Frost.
Incisive Dagger - Teleporting is cool, teleporting further is cooler.
Githyanki Silver - (HB) Psychic support is decent if you can get the hat with it.

(X)Bows:
Mindiron - As Gith Silver but for bows (and only half the damage gets converted, so you can deal multi-typed damage, if that's your thing?
Targeting - Daily to let everyone roll twice when attacking enemy, critfishing enabled!

Hammer/Mace:
Crusader's - Half-Radiant conversion and use as a Holy Symbol, mostly good for Lightswitch Hybrids or those with multiple Cleric MCs.
Weapon of Healing - Not a horrible weapon to carry to boost healing since you can't benefit as well from things that require Surges to be spent.

Spears:
Way-Leader Weapon - Another reposition power may seem like overkill, but as a Javelin/Tratnyr, you can cover significant distances. Definitely worth taking as a golfbag weapon as a Hobgoblin.
Hungry - Throwing Greatspears. I think that covers it.
[/sblock][/sblock]

--in progress--


----------

